# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) > टिप्स तथा ट्रिक्स >  _-_-_  बड़े काम  की वेबसाइट  _-_-_

## Teach Guru

दोस्तों मैं इस सूत्र के माध्यम से जो हमारे काम आने वाली वेबसाइट है,  उनके बारे में अवगत करूँगा, यदि आप अपना सहयोग दे तो मैं इस सूत्र की शुरुआत करूँ | :Tiranga:

----------


## sanjeetspice

अरे दोस्तों सुत्र सुरु होने से पहले ही समाप्त कर दिया क्या 

कुछ पोस्ट भी करो

----------


## Teach Guru

अगर आप अपने घर के डिजाइन को लेकर कुछ परेशान हो या फ्लोर की एडजेस्टमेंट नही हो पा रही है तो नीचे दिए हुए लिंक पर जाएँ ये वेबसाइट आपकी काफी कुछ मदद करेगी |

http://www.floorplanner.com

----------


## Black Pearl

> अगर आप अपने घर के डिजाइन को लेकर कुछ परेशान हो या फ्लोर की एडजेस्टमेंट नही हो पा रही है तो नीचे दिए हुए लिंक पर जाएँ ये वेबसाइट आपकी काफी कुछ मदद करेगी |
> 
> http://www.floorplanner.com


हाँ मुझे इसके बारे में पता था, अच्छी वेबसाइट है। लगे रहो

----------


## Teach Guru

> हाँ मुझे इसके बारे में पता था, अच्छी वेबसाइट है। लगे रहो


धन्यवाद भाई होंसला बढ़ाने के लिए...

----------


## Teach Guru

अगर आप कंप्यूटर या लेपटोप खरीदने की सोच रहें हैं, तो एक नजर यहाँ डालिए| 
यहाँ पर आपको फ्री शिपिंग की सुविधा भी मिलेगी|

http://www.mycomputerbazar.com

----------


## badboy123455

*आपकी वेबसाइट और सूत्र दोनों बड़े काम के हे +रेपो स्वीकार करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *आपकी वेबसाइट और सूत्र दोनों बड़े काम के हे +रेपो स्वीकार करे*


धन्यवाद मित्र मेरी कोशिश जारी रहेगी , आपको और अच्छी जानकारी दूं  .........

----------


## webshow

मित्र
अच्छा सुत्र शुरू किया है,
जल्दी जल्दी लिंक देते जाओ और नेक काम मे देरी ना करो।
इन्तेजार रहेगा आपकी अगली कडी केलिए।

----------


## Teach Guru

> hello sir ji,
> 
> jo apne mycomputerbazar.com ki site di hai woh khul to rahi hai lekin jo uske under ke link hai woh open nahi ho rahai plz aap koi dusri site bta qki mujhe ek laptop purchase karna hai thoda jaldi batana thanks




सबसे पहले तो आप हिंदी में लिखना सीखो ये हिंदी सूत्र है ,
रही बात समस्या की तो ब्राउसर मोज़िला फायरफोक्स इस्तेमाल करो और बाकी जो नीचे चित्र में दिया गया है वो लिंक खोलो |

----------


## Teach Guru

अगर  आप कंप्यूटर गेम्स के शोकीन है, तो यहाँ है आपके लिए बहुत कुछ भारत का सबसे बड़ा गेमिंग पोर्टल आपके लिए न सिर्फ गेम्स लायें हैं बल्कि साथ में ई-मेल सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है| बस ज़ूम से वेबसाइट खोलिए और हो जाइये तैयार| 

http://www.zapak.com

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

*क्या बात है मित्र! बढ़िया! इसी तरह मजेदार साइट्स बताते रहिये!*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *क्या बात है मित्र! बढ़िया! इसी तरह मजेदार साइट्स बताते रहिये!*


धन्यवाद शुभ प्रभात ....

----------


## sanjeetspice

> अगर  आप कंप्यूटर गेम्स के शोकीन है, तो यहाँ है आपके लिए बहुत कुछ भारत का सबसे बड़ा गेमिंग पोर्टल आपके लिए न सिर्फ गेम्स लायें हैं बल्कि साथ में ई-मेल सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है| बस ज़ूम से वेबसाइट खोलिए और हो जाइये तैयार| 
> 
> http://www.zapak.com


हा हा सच में ये ये बहित अच्छी साईट है

----------


## sanjeetspice

> अगर  आप कंप्यूटर गेम्स के शोकीन है, तो यहाँ है आपके लिए बहुत कुछ भारत का सबसे बड़ा गेमिंग पोर्टल आपके लिए न सिर्फ गेम्स लायें हैं बल्कि साथ में ई-मेल सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है| बस ज़ूम से वेबसाइट खोलिए और हो जाइये तैयार| 
> 
> http://www.zapak.com


हा हा सच में ये ये बहित अच्छी साईट है

----------


## arif30230

> अगर  आप कंप्यूटर गेम्स के शोकीन है, तो यहाँ है आपके लिए बहुत कुछ भारत का सबसे बड़ा गेमिंग पोर्टल आपके लिए न सिर्फ गेम्स लायें हैं बल्कि साथ में ई-मेल सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है| बस ज़ूम से वेबसाइट खोलिए और हो जाइये तैयार| 
> 
> http://www.zapak.com


 me Game Ka bahot Sokin Hu kya badhiya site di hai yaar repo lijiye ++++++

----------


## Teach Guru

*अगर आप अपने स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंतित है तो इस वेबसाइट पर जाईये|
यहाँ आप डॉक्टर से फ्री ऑनलाइन स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धित जानकारी ले सकतें है|
यहाँ से कुछ उपयोगी ई -बुक्स भी डाऊनलोड कर सकते है |
एक बार इस वेबसाइट पर जाकर इसे देखे जरुर .....
*


http://www.goodhealthnyou.com/

----------


## Teach Guru

> agar aap log cell ki khud ki theme ya kuchh bhi creative karna chahte hai to www.zedge.net site pe jaaye isme aap communtiy bhi bana sakte hai aur ringtone wallpaper theme sub kuchh mega stock mai milega (english mai likhne ke liye maafi chahunga)


बताने के लिए धन्यवाद 
मुझे इसके बारे में पता था मित्र ये साईट मोबाइल के लिए वरदान है ,
वैसे जावा मोबाइल के लिए सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए तो http://getjar.com में जाना उचित होगा|

----------


## mamta007

> *अगर आप अपने स्वास्थ्य को लेकर चिंतित है तो इस वेबसाइट पर जाईये|
> यहाँ आप डॉक्टर से फ्री ऑनलाइन स्वास्थ्य सम्बन्धित जानकारी ले सकतें है|
> यहाँ से कुछ उपयोगी ई -बुक्स भी डाऊनलोड कर सकते है |
> एक बार इस वेबसाइट पर जाकर इसे देखे जरुर .....
> *
> http://www.goodhealthnyou.com/


बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है सर आपने ये बड़े काम की वेबसाइट है मैने चैक करके देखा है| आशा है ऐसी ढेरो जानकारी आप उपलब्ध कराते रहेंगे |
मैं तो आपकी जानकारी की कयाल हो गयी हूँ |

----------


## sanjeetspice

अच्छी जानकारी है 

cont.....

----------


## pareek76

मोबाईल के बारे मे जानकारी 

अगर आपको मोबाईल के बारे मे जानकारी चाहिऐ तो ये साइड आप ही के लिए है। यहा आपको मोबाईल की सारी जानकारी मिलेगी।

http://www.univercell.in/

----------


## pareek76

क्या आपको पता है आपके नेट की स्पीड कितनी है जब कोई MP3 फाइल या कोई सोफ्टवेयर या कोई मूवी आप डाउनलोड करते है तो उसे कितना टाइम लगेगा डाउनलोड होने में
नहीं जानते न आप इन सब के बारे में पर आज में आपको ऐसी साईट पर लेकर चलता हू जहा आपको अपने नेट की स्पीड का पता  लगेगा और आप ये भी जान सकते है किसी फाइल को डाउनलोड होने में कितना समय लगेगा तो आइये चलते है उस साईट पर जो आपको पूरी जानकारी देगी ये है वो साईट http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## pareek76

1. चकल डॉट कॉम 
(www.chuckle.com)
2. जानकारी का खजाना है यहां
(www.kidswebindia.com)

3. जानो इंगलिश
(www.agendaweb.org)
4 एस्ट्रोनॉमी एंड स्पेस की गाइड
(www.bestedsites.com)

5 जब कम्प्यूटर बन जाए टीचर
(www.indianchildren.com)

6 ग्राउंड एक खेल अनेक
http://www.indianchild.in/Sports
7 हिन्दी अब न रहेगी कमजोरी
(www.hindikibindi.com)
8 प्रश्न भेजो उत्तर ईमेल से मिलेंगे
(www.allthetests.com)
10 तुम्हारी सेहत
(www.foodsafetyindia.nic.in)

11 रहेगा फिट दिमाग
(www.fitbrains.com)

12 संगीत की एबीसीडी 
(www.sfskids.com)

----------


## pareek76

(http://www.mynoteit.com) जहां छात्र अपने नोट्स बना सकते हैं और उन्हें दूसरों के साथ साझ कर सकते हैं। दूसरों के नोट्स को ढूंढ़ना भी उतना ही आसान है। यदि आपको अपना टाइमटेबल या सालाना शिड्यूल तैयार करना है तो यहां उपलब्ध टू डू लिस्ट नामक सुविधा का योग कर सकते हैं। यह आपको याद दिलाती रहेगी कि किस दिन कौनसी वेश परीक्षा या विशेष कक्षा है। इतना ही नहीं, इसके माध्यम से आप अपने ही जैसे अन्य छात्रों के साथ संदेशों का आदान-प्रदान भी कर सकते हैं।

----------


## pareek76

एक और भारतीय साईट 
आज का राशिफल
चौघड़िया
राहुकाल
आज का पंचाग
आपकी जन्म कुंडली
कुंडली फलादेश
विवाह मिलान
मांगलिक दोष
वर्ष कुंडली
वर्षफल
लालकिताब कुंडली
लालकिताब कुंडली

व्रत एवं त्यौहार
पूजा एवं अनुष्ठान्न
आरती

http://hindijyotish.com/

----------


## pareek76

भारतीय डाक विभाग भी धीरे-धीरे हाइटेक हो रहा है। अब आपको पोस्ट ऑफिस की लंबी कतार मे लगने की जरूरत नही है। सब कुछ बस एक क्लिक पर उपलब्ध होगा। आप (www.epostoffice.gov.in) पर लॉग ऑन करके सारी जानकारी ले सकते है। इस साइट पर मनी ऑडर करने और पंजीकृत डाक के ई-ट्रेकिंग की सुविधा उपलब्ध है। वेबसाइट पर लॉग इन करने के बाद कंप्यूटर स्क्रीन पर एक वर्चुअल पोस्ट ऑफिस बन जाता है। ई-पोस्ट ऑफिस टिकट संग्रह के प्रति उत्साही लोगो की आवश्यकताओं को पुरा करता है। टिकट और मनी ऑर्डर का भुगतान ऑनलाइन बैकिंग की तरह सुरक्षित गेटवे की तरह किया जाता है। वेबसाइट पर मनी ऑडर के दो रूप उपलब्ध है पहला तत्काल मनी ऑडर (आईएमओ) और दूसरा इलेक्ट्रोनिक ऑडर (ईएमओ) इस सेवा का लाभ उठाने के लिए आपको पहले इस साइट पर पंजीकरण करना होगा। आईएमओ के सेवा से ग्राहको द्वारा भेजी गई राशि संबधित व्यक्ति को 24 घंटे के भीतर पहचान पत्र दिखने पर दे दी जाती है। इस स्कीम के तहत अधिकतम 50,000 रूपए भेजे जा सकते है। इसमे 19,999 रूपए कैश के रूप मे दिए जाते है और बची हुई राशि चैक या बैंक अकाउंट में ट्रांसफर कर दी जाती है। जबकि ईएमओ सेवा अभी शुरू होने वाली है।

----------


## pareek76

आजकल सबका मन टीवी देखने का तो करता ही होगा सबके अपनी अपनी पसंद के सीरियल होंगे लेकिन कुछ लोग टाइम की कमी के करण अपनी पसंद के सीरियल नहीं देख पाते मुझे भी एक दो प्रोग्राम अच्छे लगते है जिसमे से दो है अदालत व तारक मेहता का उल्टा चश्मा लेकिन में रोज रोज इस सीरियल को नहीं देख पाता पर एक इसी साईट है जो मुझे इस सीरियल को कभी भी दिखा सकती है आज मैं आपको उसी साईट पर लेकर चलता हु जहा आप कभी भी अपनी पसंद के सीरयल को ऑनलाइन देख सकते हो और डाउनलोड भी कर सकते हो मैं तो एसा ही करता हु जब भी टाइम मिलता है अपनी पसंद का सीरियल देख लेता हु अगर आप भी अपनी पसंद का सीरियल देखना चाहते है तो यहाँ क्लीक करेhttp://www.desi-tashan.com/ और अपनी पसंद के सीरयल को देखे ऑनलाइन

----------


## pareek76

प्रश्न पूछें हर जवाब मिलेगा यहाँ 
यहाँ आप तकनीक सम्बंधित कोई भी समस्या या प्रश्न को लोगों के सामने रख सकते हो | यह अन्य साईट से अलग इसलिए है क्योंकि आप यहाँ अपनी भाषा में तथा जल्दी उत्तर पा सकते हो |
हिंदी में लिखने के लिए http://www.google.com/transliterate/


http://tech-qa.qhub.com/

----------


## pareek76

आपको हर अखबार की जानकारी मिल जायेंगी।http://hindi.samachar.com/

----------


## pareek76

आईये चलते हे ऐसी साइड पर जहॉ से आप अखबार पढ सकते हे और किताबे भी पढ सकते है। तो आइये चलते हे उस साइड परhttp://www.ezinemart.com/

----------


## pareek76

अपने फोटो को दीजिये एक मज़ेदार लुक,डाउनलोड करने का कोई झंझट नहीं|
PicJoke.com पर अपने फोटो को अपलोड कीजिये और मनचाहा इफेक्ट डालिए अपने फोटो में|

----------


## pareek76

आप की मौत आप से कितनी दूर है ,क्या आप जानते है?तो चलिए हम आप को ले चलते है एक अईसी वेबसाइट पर जो आप को आप की मौत की तारीख बतायेगी/ वैसे वेबसाइट पर इस बात को स्पष्ट कर दिया गया है की " यह सच्चाई नही है.http://www.deathclock.com/

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

* सोफ्टवेयर स्कैन करके गलतियाँ या वायरस तो बता देते हैं, लेकिन उन्हें फिक्स करने के नाम पर खरीदने को बोलते हैं! सारा मज़ा किरकिरा हो जाता है! ! कुछ ऐसा सोफ्टवेयर बताओ जो वायरस बताने के साथ साथ उन्हें फिक्स भी करदे!*


> क्या आपको पता है आपके नेट की स्पीड कितनी है जब कोई MP3 फाइल या कोई सोफ्टवेयर या कोई मूवी आप डाउनलोड करते है तो उसे कितना टाइम लगेगा डाउनलोड होने में
> नहीं जानते न आप इन सब के बारे में पर आज में आपको ऐसी साईट पर लेकर चलता हू जहा आपको अपने नेट की स्पीड का पता  लगेगा और आप ये भी जान सकते है किसी फाइल को डाउनलोड होने में कितना समय लगेगा तो आइये चलते है उस साईट पर जो आपको पूरी जानकारी देगी ये है वो साईट [UR.://www.speedtest.net/[/URL]

----------


## Black Pearl

*http://www.inkfruit.com/




अगर आपके अंदर एक फैशन डिजाइनर वाला कीड़ा है तो ये साइट आपके लिए है। अगर नहीं है तो भी आप यहाँ जा सकते हैं।  

यहाँ आप अपने डिजाइन सबमिट कर सकते हैं, जैसे t-शर्ट, फ्लिप-फ्लॉप,  लैपटॉप स्किन और इन्हें खरीद भी सकते हैं, अच्छे डिजाइन को इनाम भी दिया जाता है।  लेकिन इस वेबसाइट पर डिजाइन कॉपी पेस्ट ना करें।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*आप सभी दोस्तों का सहयो करने के लिए हार्दिक आभार |*

----------


## Teach Guru

pareek76 , BHARAT KUMAR & sandeepmaster 
*आप सभी दोस्तों का हार्दिक आभार जो मेरे सूत्र के माध्यम से इतनी अच्छी वेबसाइट की जानकारी दी |*

----------


## Teach Guru

कहानी -  कविता - कार्टून -  कार्यशाला -  कैशोर्य -  चित्र-लेख -  दृष्टिकोण -  नृत्य -  निबन्ध -  देस-परदेस -  परिवार - फीचर - बच्चों की दुनिया -  भक्ति-काल धर्म -  रसोई -  लेखक -  व्यक्तित्व -  व्यंग्य -  विविधा -  विश्व साहित्य - संस्मरण - सृजन -  स्वास्थय - साहित्य कोष

अगर आप ये सब पढ़ना चाहते है वो भी हिंदी में तो यहाँ जाइये ये है भारत की सफल अंतर्जाल हिंदी पत्रिका "हिंदी नेस्ट"


http://www.hindinest.com

----------


## mamta007

> कहानी -  कविता - कार्टून -  कार्यशाला -  कैशोर्य -  चित्र-लेख -  दृष्टिकोण -  नृत्य -  निबन्ध -  देस-परदेस -  परिवार - फीचर - बच्चों की दुनिया -  भक्ति-काल धर्म -  रसोई -  लेखक -  व्यक्तित्व -  व्यंग्य -  विविधा -  विश्व साहित्य - संस्मरण - सृजन -  स्वास्थय - साहित्य कोष
> 
> अगर आप ये सब पढ़ना चाहते है वो भी हिंदी में तो यहाँ जाइये ये है भारत की सफल अंतर्जाल हिंदी पत्रिका "हिंदी नेस्ट"


*मुझे आपकी ये वेबसाइट अच्छी लगी , 
कृपया कोई ऐसी वेबसाइट बताओ जहाँ विन्डोज़ के मुख्य सॉफ्टवेर फ्री मिलते हों|
आपके जवाब के इन्तजार में......................*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *मुझे आपकी ये वेबसाइट अच्छी लगी , 
> कृपया कोई ऐसी वेबसाइट बताओ जहाँ विन्डोज़ के मुख्य सॉफ्टवेर फ्री मिलते हों|
> आपके जवाब के इन्तजार में......................*


आपको विंडोज संबधित फ्री सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए तो निचे वाले लिंक पर जाइये, 
यहाँ विंडोज के ३०० सॉफ्टवेर फ्री उपलब्ध है|

top-300-freeware-software

----------


## Teach Guru

अब जो वेबसाइट बता रहा हूँ इसको इंटरनेट पर तथ्यों की जाँच करने वाली वेबसाइट कहा जा सकता है,
यहाँ पर इतने रोचक तथ्य और जानकारी मौजूद है की आप आश्चर्य में पड़ सकतें है| इसके होमपेज से ही
गूगल, याहू और बिंग सर्च की जा सकती है, इसके साथ ही आप विकिपीडिया,यू - टयुब, और कई तरह की 
डिक्शनरी और इन्सैक्लोपिडिया पर भी सर्च कर सकते है, प्रतिदिन घटित होने वाली घटनाओं,खास तथ्यों,
लोगों आदि के आइकन भी इसमें उपलब्ध है तथ्यों को खोजने के लिए अलग से फेक्ट सर्च सुविधा भी मौजूद 
है| यह स्टुडेंट्स और रिसर्चर्स के लिए काफी उपयोगी है | जानते है क्या है इसका नाम ?
जानने के लिए निचे वाले लिंक पर जाओ |

Refdesk

----------


## mamta007

> आपको विंडोज संबधित फ्री सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए तो निचे वाले लिंक पर जाइये, 
> यहाँ विंडोज के ३०० सॉफ्टवेर फ्री उपलब्ध है|
> 
> top-300-freeware-software
> 
> Attachment 163547


 धन्यवाद मित्र | आपका सूत्र मस्त है |

----------


## raj_mastana

क्या खूब जानकारी दी है आपने? सुकरिया

----------


## Teach Guru

*अब गर्मियों में बोर होने की जरुरत नहीं , आज जो वेबसाइट बता रहा हूं उसमें बोलीवुड न्यूज़, मजाकिया विडियो,ढेरों गमेस ओर भिउ बहुत कुछ है इस वेबसाइट पर * 

http://www.fhmindia.com

----------


## avf000103

बोस मुझे मदरबोर्ड रिपेयरिङ गाईड का साईट मिलसक्ता है ?

----------


## arjun32

शुक्रिया ....इसी तरह और बेबसाईट्स की जानकारी देते रहिये

----------


## Teach Guru

> बोस मुझे मदरबोर्ड रिपेयरिङ गाईड का साईट मिलसक्ता है ?


*इसके लिए आप मित्र MTM से सम्पर्क करें धन्यवाद |*

----------


## bindasanuj

मनोज भाइ  मोवाइल पर प्रक्सी डालकर फ्री मे नेट चलाने वाला आइडिया हमे भी तो शेयर करेँ । फिर तो जहाँ भि रहुँ अपडेट होता रहुँगा ।

----------


## mamta007

क्या हुआ मित्र आज कोई साईट का नाम नहीं डाला ?

----------


## sanjeetspice

बढ़िया है और बताओ दोस्तों

----------


## Teach Guru

*अगर आप शौक़ीन है गणित के तो शायद ये वेब साईट आपके लिए ही बनी है |
यहाँ गणित के हर प्रकार मिलेंगी , सभी के लिए फायदेमंद है , 
एक बार जाकर जरुर देखें |*
*Mathworld*

----------


## Teach Guru

अगर आप google ओर bing के सर्च रिजल्ट में तुलना करना चाहते है,
वो भी एक हि समय में तो इस लिंक पर जाइये|
यहाँ आप बिंग ओर गूगल में एक साथ सर्च कर सकते है,
ओर ये भी देख सकते है की बेहतर परिणाम किसके हैं |
http://www.bingle.nu

----------


## mamta007

बहुत बढ़िया सूत्र गति प्रदान करें मित्र................

----------


## Teach Guru

*कुछ वेबसाइट आपके मोबाइल के लिए*

http://www.mobile9.com
इस वेबसाइट पर आपको लगभग सभी फोन के लिए वालपेपर थीम, गेम और सॉफ्टवेयर मिल जायेंगे । 
इस पर रजिस्ट्रेशन मुफ्त है बिना रजिस्ट्रेशन के भी डाउनलोड किया जासकता है ।

http://www.nokia-mobile-tone.com
नए बॉलीवुड विडियो गानों और ringtone डाउनलोड करने के लिए अच्छी साईट ।

http://www.gsmarena.com
अपने मोबाइल के स्पेसिफिकेशन और फीचर्स जानने के लिए एक बहु उपयोगी साईट यहाँ मोबाइल फ़ोन की तुलना जैसे आपके फ़ोन पर वालपेपर ।

http://www.funmahol.com/mobile/polytones
पोलिफोनिक (midi) टोन के लिए ये वेबसाइट अच्छी है इसमे आपको नए नए टोन मिल जायेंगे

----------


## Teach Guru

*आज मै आपको ऐसी साइट के बारे मे बता रहा हुँ जहाँ से आप मुफ्त मे हिन्दी के साँफ्टवेयर की सीडी मंगा सकते है। सीडी आग्रह के लिए आपको पंजीकरण करना होगा.  पंजीकरण के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें
सॉफ़्टवेयर व उपकरणों को बिना पंजीकरण के डाउनलोड यहाँ से किया जा सकता है| इस साइट पर जाने के लिये यहाँ क्लिक करें *

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने मोबाइल से पुरे 25 मिनट फ्री में बात करे किसी भी नंबर पर* 

मैं आपको ऐसी साईट पर लेकर चलता हु जहा आप आप किसी भी नंबर पर 25 मिनट तक अपने मोबाइल से फ्री में कॉल कर सकते हो और आपका बेलेन्स भी नहीं कटेगा यानि आप अपने कम्पूटर से फोन मिलोगे लेकिन बात अपने मोबाइल से ही करोगे आज मैं आपको छोटी सी ट्रिक बताने जा रहा हु जिससे आप पुरे 25 मिनट तक बात कर सकते हो वो भी फ्री में

25 मिनट फ्री में बात करने के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करें  

यहाँ आपको 2 ओप्संश दिखाई देंगे जिसमे आपको सबसे पहले अपना देश सलेक्ट करने के बाद नंबर और दूसरी साइड वो नंबर डालना है जिस नंबर पर आपको कॉल करनी है नंबर डालने के बाद सबमिट पर क्लीक करे सबमिट पर क्लीक करने के बाद आपको निचे एक नंबर दिखाई देगा|
आपको इस दिए हुए नंबर पर अपने फ़ोन से मिस कॉल करनी है मिस कॉल करने के बाद आपको तुरंत ही एक नंबर से कॉल आयेगी आप उस कॉल को रिसीव करे और जिस दोस्त का नंबर आपने इस साईट पर डाला था उससे पुरे 25 मिनट तक बाते करे|

----------


## Teach Guru

*भजन डाउनलोड करने की 2 बेहतरीन साईट* 

अगर आपको भजन सुनना अच्छा लगता है तो आज मैं आपके लिए दो बेहतरीन वेबसाईट लाया हु जहाँ से आप अपनी पसंद के भजन डाउनलोड कर सकते हो

पहली साईट हनुमान वेबसाइट भगवान श्री हनुमान जी को समर्पित है, यहाँ आप हनुमान चालीसा डाउनलोडऔर पढ़ सकते है. यहाँ आप एमपी 3 प्रारूप में एमपी 3, कृष्ण भजन, आरती वंदन , हरे राम हरे क्रष्ण भजन,श्री हनुमान भजन और गाने, जय हनुमान, आरती, चालीसा, भजन स्तवन,कवच, श्री भगवद गीता, शिव गंगा आदि में सुंदर कांड डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.
आप यहाँ क्लीक करके अपनी पसंद के भजन डाउनलोड कर सकते हो 


दूसरी साईट  ibiblio एक सार्वजनिक पुस्तकालय और डिजिटल संग्रह है, ibiblio भी मुफ्त भक्ति गीतों की एक विशाल संग्रह है. सभी गाने वर्णमाला क्रम में हैं. मुख्य पृष्ठ पर आप श्री कृष्ण, श्री राम, निर्गुण भजन के लिए कई भजन देखेंगे.

आप भजन कैसेट यहाँ क्लीक करके यहाँ क्लीक करके  या भजन ऑडियो सीडी  यहाँ क्लीक करके Dhun यहाँ क्लीक करके और Sunderkand  यहाँ क्लीक करके डाउनलोड कर सकते हो

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है धन्यवाद


*धन्यवाद भाई कोई तो है जो मेरी मेहनत को कुछ समझा |*

----------


## Teach Guru

*आईये जादू सीखें* 

शायद आप भी उन लोगो में से है जो जादू का खेल देखकर सोचते है कि पता नहीं ये जादूगर ऐसा कैसे कर लेता है|
अगर आप की भी रूचि भी मेजिक में है तो ये साईट आप के लिए काम की हो सकती है|
4 साईट के लिंक दे रहा हूँ|
हो सकता है आप के कोई काम आ जाये|
लिंक नाम पर ही है|
फ्री मेजिक ट्रिक फॉर यू
डाउनलोड मेजिक
सुबुरबन मेजिक
माइटी मेजिक

----------


## Teach Guru

*लगता है किसी को सूत्र पसंद नहीं आ रहा |*

----------


## alonboy

आप की जानकारी बड़ी रोचक और लाभदायक है. इस सराहनीय प्रयास के लिए साधुवाद. कृपया इस सूत्र को ओर गति दें.

----------


## ddd600

*धन्यवाद.......................*


> अगर  आप कंप्यूटर गेम्स के शोकीन है, तो यहाँ है आपके लिए बहुत कुछ भारत का सबसे बड़ा गेमिंग पोर्टल आपके लिए न सिर्फ गेम्स लायें हैं बल्कि साथ में ई-मेल सुविधा भी उपलब्ध है| बस ज़ूम से वेबसाइट खोलिए और हो जाइये तैयार| 
> 
> http://www.zapak.com

----------


## jai 123

भाई सुत्र को गति प्रदान करे नयी जानकारी देने कि क्रपा करे

----------


## kishan4u2007

bhai mujhe wordpress ke tutorial chiaiye pls............mujhe koi website ye tutorial  dijiye

----------


## slsawhney

Please check
http://www.phpeveryday.com/pack/Word...-Step-Tutorial




> bhai mujhe wordpress ke tutorial chiaiye pls............mujhe koi website ye tutorial  dijiye

----------


## Teach Guru

आप हिंदी अनुवादक समूह की गूगल वेबसाइट यहाँ देख सकते हैं :

https://sites.google.com/site/hindianuvadaka

 इस वेबसाइट पर निम्नलिखित विषयों से संबंधित वेबसाइटों की सूचियाँ उपलब्ध हैं :

 1. अंग्रेज़ी-हिंदी शब्दकोश

 2. अनुवाद आलेख

 3. अनुवाद समाचार

 4. अनुवाद से संबंधित ऑनलाइन जर्नल व पत्रिकाएँ

 5. ऑनलाइन हिंदी पत्रिकाएँ

 6. ऑनलाइन हिंदी समाचार-पत्र

 7. डाउनलोड किए जा सकने वाले हिंदी शब्दकोश

 8. फ़ॉन्ट परिवर्तक

 9. हिंदी-अंग्रेज़ी शब्दकोश

 10. हिंदी व्याकरण

 11. हिंदी साहित्य से संबंधित वेबसाइटें

----------


## Teach Guru

*कौन बनेगा करोडपति खेलना चाहते हैं ?*



कौन बनेगा करोडपति गेम शो का पांचवा संस्करण शुरू हो गया है और अगर आपको इसमें जाने का मौका नहीं मिला है तो भी आप अपने कंप्यूटर पर इसका आनंद ले सकते हैं । 

सोनी टीवी ने यूट्यूब के साथ मिलकर इस खेल का ऑनलाइन संस्करण भी जारी किया है जहाँ आप इस खेल के जरिये अपने ज्ञान को परख सकते हैं ।


इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने के बाद कुछ मिनटों में ये लोड होगा इसके बाद आपको अपने इमेल अकाउंट के जरिये इसमें नया अकाउंट बनाना होगा इसी संसय आपको खेल के नियम की जानकारी भी मिलेगी । 

इसके बाद आप खेल शुरू कर सकते हैं । आपको अकाउंट एक ही बार बनाना होगा जिसके बाद इसका उपयोग कर आप कभी भी लोगिन कर इस खेल का आनंद ले पायेंगे ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*हिंदी टाइपिंग के कई तरीके एक ही स्थान पर वो भी ऑनलाइन*



भारतीय भाषाओँ में ऑनलाइन और ऑफलाइन टाइपिंग के बहुत से उपाय मौजूद हैं ऐसे में एक और विकल्प जो आपको भारतीय भाषाओँ में ऑनलाइन टाइपिंग की सुविधा देता है पर इसकी ख़ास बात ये है की ये हिंदी टाइपिंग के लिए चार तरह के विकल्प उपलब्ध कराता है |

इसमें आप हिंदी टाइपिंग के चार तरीके यानी *Fonetic, Indscript, Remington* और *Shusha* में हिंदी टाइप का सकते हैं और फिर कॉपी पेस्ट कर इसका उपयोग अपनी जरुरत के अनुसार कर सकते हैं |

इसका उपयोग आप हिंदी टाइपिंग के अलग तरीकों को सीखने के लिए भी कर सकते हैं क्यूंकि इसमें नीचे कीबोर्ड में अलग तरीको के लिए कीबोर्ड के अक्षरों में हिंदी अक्षरों को दर्शाया जाता है |

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Teach Guru

*राजस्थानी गाने सुने और डाउनलोड करें*इंटरनेट पर भटकते हुए एक साईट मिली जहाँ राजस्थानी गानों का अच्छा खासा संग्रह है । यहाँ लोकप्रिय राजस्थानी एल्बम की आपकी तलाश ख़त्म हो सकती है इस साईट के खूबी ये है की आप आसानी से इन गानों को डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं ।इस वेबसाईट पर राजस्थानी गानों के लगभग 166 एल्बम है और यहाँ आप हिंदी पॉप, पंजाबी और फिल्मों के गाने भी डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं ।इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपनी तस्वीरों का करें कायाकल्प*




अपनी तस्वीर को अलग प्रभाव देने और उनके साथ प्रयोग करने के लिए एक ऑनलाइन पता ।
इसमें आप अपनी तस्वीर को आठ अलग तरह के प्रभाव दे पायेंगे ।

इसमें आप अपनी तस्वीर का रंग बदल सकते हैं, अपने बालों का रंग बदल सकते हैं, दो तस्वीरो के हेयर स्टाइल को आपस में बदल सकते हैं, अपनी उम्र घटा या बढ़ा कर देख सकते हैं , कपडे बदल सकते है और भी बहुत कुछ ।

उपयोगी भी है और मजेदार भी , इसे उपयोग करना आसान है और उदाहरण भी है आपकी सहायता के लिए, थोड़े से प्रयास के बाद आप इसे बहुत अच्छी तरह उपयोग करने लगेंगे ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपनी तस्वीरों से बनाइये कार्टून ऑनलाइन*



अपनी तस्वीरों को स्केच या कार्टून में बदलिए बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर के मुफ्त में ऑनलाइन ।
इसमें आप अपनी तस्वीरों में बदलाव के छः विकल्प में से अपनी पसंद का चित्र चुन सकते हैं ।

इसमें आपको बस अपनी तस्वीर अपलोड करनी है और दिए गए छः में से एक विकल्प चुनना है और थोड़ी ही देर में आपकी नयी तस्वीर तैयार हो जाएगी ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें |

----------


## Teach Guru

*अब वर्चुअल बीवी भी !!!!!!*



अब इंटरनेट आभासी बीवियां भी उपलब्ध करा रहा है जो आपको बड़े प्यार से कॉल करेंगी ।
और मजे की बात ये की आपके पास चार विकल्प भी हैं चुनाव करने के लिए ।

भारत मेट्रीमोनी ने एक मजेदार नयी साईट बीवी हो तो ऐसी बनायीं है जो आपको वैवाहिक जीवन का एक अनुभव जिसमे बीवियां अपने पति को बड़े प्यार से फ़ोन करती है आभासी रूप में उपलब्ध करा रहे है ।

ये बस मजे के लिए है और इसका कोई नुकसान नहीं है ।

इसमें आपके पास मिली, शालिनी, बिजली और ऋतु के चार विकल्प है ।

आपको इनमे से किसी एक को चुनना है अपनी भाषा चुननी है और सुबह, दोपहर या शाम के समय के विकल्प चुनना है और अपना मोबाइल नंबर के साथ ईमेल आईडी देना है आपको एक वेरिफिकेशन कोड मोबाइल पर प्राप्त होगा जिसे इस वेबसाइट में भरना होगा । धयान दें की आपका नंबर DND में रजिस्टर न हो ।

अब बस आपके द्वारा चुने गए समय पर आपकी वर्चुअल पत्नी आपको फ़ोन करेगी ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*पीडीऍफ़ को माइक्रोसॉफ्ट वर्ड फाइल में बदलने के 5 ऑनलाइन विकल्प*




पीडीऍफ़ फाइल प्रयोग में तो काफी आसान होती है पर इनमें एडिटिंग थोड़ी मुश्किल होती है अगर आपको इनको माइक्रोसॉफ्ट वर्ड फाइल में बदल लें तो आपकी टाइपिंग आदि की काफी मेहनत बच जाती है ।

वैसे तो इस काम यानि PDF to WORD कंवर्टिंग के लिए काफी टूल्स मौजूद है पर यहाँ पर है कुछ ऑनलाइन विकल्प जिसमें आप बिना कोई सॉफ्टवेयर इंस्टाल किये पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को वर्ड फाइल में बदल पायेंगे ।

ये पांच मुफ्त विकल्प हैं .........

1. PDF to Word –   http://www.pdftoword.com

ये एक मुफ्त सेवा है जिसमें आप पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को DOC या RTF फाइल के रूप में प्राप्त कर पायेंगे । इसमें आपको अपनी फाइल अपलोड करने के बाद फॉर्मेट चुनना होता है फिर अपना इमेल पता भरना होता है आपके द्वारा चाहे गए फॉर्मेट में नयी फाइल आपको इमेल से ही प्राप्त होती है ।

2. Free PDF to Word –  http://www.freepdftoword.org

ये उपयोग करने में आसान तेज सेवा है जो आपको form recognition, hyperlink detection, table recovery, rotated text recovery जैसे अतिरिक्त सुविधाओं का विकल्प भी देती है ।

3. Doc2PDF Online –  http://www.pdfonline.com/convert-pdf

इसमें आप पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को DOC, RTF, PPT, XLS, HTML, JPG जैसे फॉर्मेट में बदल सकते हैं पर ये आपको अधिकतम 2 एमबी आकार तक की पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को ही प्रयोग करने देता है ।

4. PDF Converter –  http://www.freepdfconvert.com

इसमें पीडीऍफ़ फाइल को DOC, XLS, RTF, JPG, PNG के रूप में बदला जा सकता है इसमें protected PDF फाइल्स को भी कन्वर्ट किया जा सकता है ।

5. Zamzar –  http://www.zamzar.com

इस वेबसाइट में आप पीडीऍफ़ फाइल के साथ ही Document formats, Image formats, Music formats, Video formats, E-Book formats, , CAD formats की 100 एमबी आकार तक की फाइल्स को अन्य फॉर्मेट में कन्वर्ट कर सकते हैं ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*सर्च इंजन, विकिपीडिया और यूट्यूब का संगम*



जानकारियों के लिए आप जाने कितनी ही साइट्स देखते है यूट्यूब पर आपको मल्टीमीडिया के रूप में, सर्च इन्जंस में विषय के अनुसार और विकिपीडिया में encyclopedia के रूप में आप अपने ज्ञान का विस्तार करने वाली चीजे प्राप्त कर सकते हैं ।

ऐसी ही एक उपयोगी मनोरंजक वेबसाइट जहाँ पर आप किसी भी विषय में जानकारी ढूँढने पर उससे सम्बंधित जानकरिया देख और सुन पायेंगे ऐसे ही जैसे कोई आपको विकिपीडिया की जानकारियां यूट्यूब में दिखा रहा हो । ये जानकारियां विडियो के रूप में या फिर एक स्लाइड शो के रूप में होती है जिनके साथ ही आपको इससे सम्बंधित जानकारियाँ सुनाई भी जाती हैं ।

साथ ही आप इस साईट में दी गयी जानकारियों को और बेहतर बनाने में अपना योगदान भी यूट्यूब और चित्रों के माध्यम से दे सकते हैं ।

एक उपयोगी वेबसाईट जो बड़ों और बच्चों सभी के लिए सामान रूप से उपयोगी साबित हो सकती है ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*ऑनलाइन हिंदी अखबार पढने के कुछ विकल्प*



बहुत से हिंदी के अखबारों ने अपनी खबरें वेबसाईट के जरिये भी दिखाने की व्यवस्था की है कुछ में तो ई पेपर की भी व्यवस्था है ।
यहाँ पर कुछ हिंदी अखबारों की वेबसाईट के बारे में जानकारी देने का प्रयास है शायद आपके काम आये ।

सभी लिंक अखबारों के नाम पर ही है इनके नाम पर क्लिक करके आप इनकी वेबसाइट्स पर जा सकते हैं ।

 दैनिक भास्कर 

राजस्थान पत्रिका 

जागरण 

राष्ट्रीय सहारा 

अमर उजाला 

नवभारत टाइम्स 

देशबंधु 

लाइव हिन्दुस्तान 

हिंदी मिलाप 

प्रातःकाल

----------


## Teach Guru

*शरीर के अंगो को जानिए बेहतर गूगल की नयी सेवा से*



अब आप मानव शरीर के अंगो की बेहतर जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते आपके प्रिय गूगल के जरिये ।
गूगल ने एक नयी सेवा शुरू की है Google Body Browser जिसमे आप शारीरिक अंगो को 3D model के रूप में देख पायेंगे ।


इसे हिंदी में कहे तो ये मानव शरीर का विस्तृत त्रिआयामी चित्रण है ।
एक उपयोगी ज्ञानपरक वेबसाईट है ये जो गूगल द्वारा मुफ्त में उपलब्ध कराई जा रही है ।
ध्यान दें की इस साईट को देखने के लिए आपको WebGL का समर्थन करने वाले इंटरनेट ब्राउजर की आवश्यकता होगी ।
सबसे अच्छा विकल्प है Google Chrome (BETA) का नवीन संस्करण जिसे आप यहाँ  जाकर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं।

Google Body Browser की वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*12 मुफ्त फाइल शेयरिंग/होस्टिंग वेबसाइट्स*



वर्तमान समय में अपने इलेक्ट्रोनिक डाटा को कंप्यूटर से अलग भी किसी जगह सुरक्षित रखने और उन्हें अन्य लोगों के साथ बांटने की जरुरत लगभग सभी को होने लगी है ।
इस काम में सबसे आसान और सबसे उपयोगी विकल्प मुहैया कराती है मुफ्त फाइल शेयरिंग/होस्टिंग वेबसाइट्स इनमे आप एक मुफ्त अकाउंट बनाकर अपना डाटा अपलोड कर सुरक्षित कर सकते है और फिर दुनिया के किसी भी हिस्से से इंटरनेट के जरिये फिर से डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं ।
यही नहीं आप इनकी लिंक्स अन्य लोगो को भी उपलब्ध करा सकते हैं ताकि वो भी उस डाटा को अपने कंप्यूटर में प्राप्त कर सकें ।

ब्लॉग उपयोगकर्ताओं इनमे अपनी फाइल अपलोड कर अपने पाठको को लिंक उपलब्ध करा सकते है या फिर सामान्य व्यक्ति भी ऐसी बड़ी फाइल्स जिन्हें इमेल द्वारा भेजना संभव नहीं है उन्हें इनमे अपलोड कर लिंक प्राप्त कर सकते है जिसे कही भी डाउनलोड किया जा सके । इसका उपयोग आप अपने महत्वपूर्ण डाटा के बैकअप विकल्प के रूप में भी किया जा सकता है अपनी फाइल्स को किसी साईट में अपलोड कर दीजिये और लगभग हमेशा के लिए सुरक्षित रखिये ।

इन साइट्स में मुफ्त अकाउंट में फाइल स्टोर करने की जगह और फाइल के आकर की सीमा निर्धारित होती है जो हर साईट के अनुसार अलग हो सकती है । जैसे कुछ साइट्स 1 जीबी की जगह और 500 एमबी तक की फाइल अपलोड करने देते हैं और कुछ असीमित स्टोरेज और 5 जीबी तक की फाइल को अपलोड करने देते हैं ।

अब यहाँ पर आपके लिए 12 ऐसी साइट्स की सूची दी जा रही हैं -


http://www.badongo.com

http://www.opendrive.com

http://www.mediafire.com

http://www.sendspace.com

http://www.sendspace.com

http://fileden.com

http://www.adrive.com

http://www.wuala.com

http://www.divshare.com

http://ifile.it

http://www.filesavr.com

http://jumbofiles.com

*इनमे से अधिकतर में सेवा प्रयोग करने के लिए आपको अकाउंट बनाना होगा जो मुफ्त ही है अगर आपकी आवश्यकताएं अधिक है तो इनके द्वारा सशुल्क सेवाएँ भी दी जाती है जिनमे आपको ढेरो अतिरिक्त सुविधाओं का विकल्प मिलता है ।*

----------


## Teach Guru

*इंटरनेट से मोबाइल पर SMS बिना कोई अकाउंट बनाये*



इंटरनेट से मोबाइल फ़ोन पर SMS भेजने की सुविधा देने वाली बहुत सी वेबसाइट्स है जो आपको ये सुविधा मुफ्त में ही उपलब्ध कराती हैं ।
पर अधिकतर वेबसाईट में ये सेवा देने के लिए आपसे एक अकाउंट बनाने को कहा जाता है जिसमे आपके मोबाइल फ़ोन नंबर को भी जांचा जाता है ।

अब आपके लिए दो ऐसी वेबसाइट्स जहाँ से आप मुफ्त में लगभग 150 अक्षरों के SMS भेज सकते है बिना कोई अकाउंट बनाये हुए ।

पहली वेबसाइट है http://www.seasms.com
इसमें आप MMS भी भेज है अबये साईट मुफ्त SMS भेजने की भी सुविधा दे रही है कोई capcha कोड भरने की जरुरत नहीं और आप इसमें हिंदी में SMS टाइप कर भेज सकते हैं । हाँ हिंदी में SMS प्राप्त करना आपके मोबाइल हेंडसेट पर निर्भर करेगा ।

दूसरी वेबसाईट है http://www.smsti.in/send-free-sms
इसमें भी आप असीमित मुफ्त SMS भेज सकते है पर इसमें आपको capcha कोड  भरना होगा पर इसमें एक विशेष सुविधा है आप इसमें Message Delivery Report देख सकते हैं की आपका SMS प्राप्तकर्ता के मोबाइल पर पहुंचा या नहीं ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*भारतीय ऑनलाइन अख़बार एक ही जगह पर*



भारत के सभी प्रमुख अखबार अब ऑनलाइन उपलब्ध है पर सबके वेबपते ढूंढना और याद रखना संभव नहीं है ।
एक वेबसाइट है जो भारत के विभिन्न भाषाओ के अख़बारों को ऑनलाइन पढ़ने की सुविधा एक ही जगह पर उपलब्ध कराती है ।

इस वेबसाइट में आप हिंदी, अंग्रेजी, बंगाली, गुजराती, कन्नड़, कोंकणी, मलयालम, तमिल, तेलुगु, उर्दू, पंजाबी और ओडिया अख़बार पढ़ सकते है ।
इसमें राज्य या जिले के अनुसार अखबार चुनने का भी विकल्प है ।

एक उपयोगी वेबसाइट शायद आपके काम आये ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*हिंदी फिल्म देखने के 10 विकल्प*



ऑनलाइन हिंदी फिल्म देखने के लिए दस वेबसाइट्स जहाँ पर आप नयी पुरानी हिंदी फिल्मे देख पायेंगे ।

ये हैं वो 10 वेबसाइट्स जहाँ से आप ऑनलाइन हिंदी फिल्म देख सकते हैं -

http://hindimoviesonline.tv

http://www.hindilinks4u.net

http://www.rajshri.com/

http://ibollytv.com/ihindi.php

http://www.onlinewatchmovies.net/category/hindi

http://www.watch-hindi-movies.com/

http://apnaview.com/hindi-movies

http://www.bharatmovies.com/hindi/watch/movies.htm

http://www.bollyclips.com/moviesonline

http://moviedesi.com

----------


## Teach Guru

*9 वेबसाइट परीक्षा परिणाम जानने के लिए*



यूँ तो लगभग हर स्कूल/बोर्ड/यूनिवर्सिटी की अपनी वेबसाइट होती है जिस पर वो अपने परीक्षा परिणाम जारी करते हैं पर कुछ वेबसाइट्स ऐसी है जो आपको अनेक स्कूल/बोर्ड/यूनिवर्सिटी के परीक्षा परिणाम एक ही जगह उपलब्ध कराते हैं ।

ऐसी ही 9 भारतीय परीक्षा परिणामो को दर्शाने वाली वेबसाइट्स ये हैं -

http://www.indiaresults.com

http://www.examresults.net

http://www.winentrance.com/results

http://allindiaresults.in

http://results.nic.in

http://www.indiaexamresults.com

http://www.exam-result.com

http://indian-results.blogspot.com

http://www.examresult.co.in

----------


## Teach Guru

*10 लोकप्रिय होमपेज*



होमपेज हम उस वेबसाईट या वेबपेज को बनाते हैं जो हमारे लिए सबसे ज्यादा उपयोगी हो या जिसकी हमें सबसे ज्यादा जरुरत होती है ।

यहाँ पर है 10 सबसे ज्यादा लोकप्रिय वेबपेज शायद आपके काम आये ।

ये क्रम बदलता रहता है इसे स्थाई सूची न माना जाये ।

http://www.google.com

http://www.bing.com

http://www.facebook.com

http://twitter.com

http://www.yahoo.com

http://www.digg.com

http://www.youtube.com

http://www.flickr.com

http://thepiratebay.org

http://en.wikipedia.org

----------


## Teach Guru

*समान वेबसाइट ढूँढने के कुछ उपाय*



अगर आपको कोई वेबसाइट अच्छी लगी और आप उसी तरह की अन्य वेबसाइट्स को भी देखना चाहते है तो यहाँ दिए कुछ उपाय आपकी मदद कर सकते हैं ।

जैसे अगर आप हिंदी समाचारों के लिए www.starnewsagency.in/ का प्रयोग करते है नीचे दिए वेबपतों पर आप ऐसी और भी साइट्स की खोज कर सकते हैं जो हिंदी समाचारों के लिए बनी है ।

चूँकि ज्यादातर वेबसाइट्स अंग्रेजी में होती है इसलिए हिंदी वेबसाइट्स की बजाये अंग्रेजी वेबसाइट्स के विकल्प बेहतर तरीके से प्राप्त कर पाएंगे ।

http://www.similarsites.com

http://www.similarsitesearch.com

http://www.similarsites.net

http://www.whoislike.it

http://www.tagomatic.com

----------


## Teach Guru

*ऑनलाइन फ़िल्में देखने का एक और विकल्प*



इंटरनेट पर फ़िल्में देखने के बहुत से तरीके उपलब्ध हैं पर अधिकतर गैर कानूनी है अब विडियो के क्षेत्र में अग्रणी Youtube ने एक पहल की है जिसमे आप Youtube में ही अपनी पसंद कि फ़िल्में देख पायेंगे ।

इसमें आप
# Action and Adventure
# Bollywood
# Classics
# Crime
# Cartoons
# Sports
# Documentaries and Biographies
# Drama
# S******
# Family
# Science fiction
# Humor
# Mystery and Suspense
# Romance
# Movie Theater
# Terror 

श्रेणियों के अंतर्गत फ़िल्में देख पायेंगे अभी इनमे फिल्मों की संख्या थोड़ी कम है विशेषकर भारतीय फिल्मों की पर समय के साथ इसके बेहतर होने की उम्मीद की जा सकती है ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

सीधे भारतीय फिल्मों की श्रेणी में जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*वेबसाइट सुरक्षित है या नहीं जाँचिये ऑनलाइन*



एक ऑनलाइन सेवा जो आपको किसी वेबसाइट के बारे में जानकारी देती है की वो वायरस और मालवेयर से सुरक्षित है या नहीं ।

एक वेबसाइट जहाँ आप किसी भी वेबसाइट का पता टाइप कर जान सकते हैं वो आपके कंप्यूटर को नुक्सान तो नहीं पहुंचाएगा ।

मैंने कुछ साइट्स जाँची है जो मुझे पहले से पता था की खतरनाक है और इसके नतीजे सही मिलें है ।
आप भी अपनी रोजाना प्रयोग की जाने वाली साइट्स और ब्लॉग के पते स्कैन कर लें ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## lion444202

its real very good

----------


## lion444202

बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*आप 20 या 30 साल बाद कैसे दिखेंगे ?*



अभी देख लीजिये की आप २० या ३० साल बाद कैसे दिखेंगे ।
एक ऑनलाइन औजार जो आपको दिखायेगा की बढती उम्र में आप का चेहरा कैसे बदलेगा ।

अपनी फोटो चुनिए और उसकी उम्र बढ़ते देखिये . ये एकदम सटीक उपाय तो नहीं है पर मजेदार जरुर है ।
आप भी प्रयोग करके देखिये ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही उपयोगी जानकारी है धन्यवाद


 *सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र |*

----------


## Teach Guru

*.Docx डॉक्युमेंट को .Doc में बदलने का ऑनलाइन उपाय*



माइक्रोसोफ्ट वर्ड के 2007 संस्करण में फाइल का एक्सटेंशन .Docx रूप में आता है जो पहले के वर्जन जैसे वर्ड 2003 आदि में उपयोग नहीं किया जा सकता ।

एक वेबसाइट है जो आपके .Docx डॉक्युमेंट को .Doc में बदलने कि सुविधा देती है ।
ये प्रक्रिया तीन चरण में होती है ।

१ अपने .Docx फाइल को Browse पर क्लिक कर अपलोड करें ।
२ फिर Convert बटन पर क्लिक करें ।
३ अब आपको नयी बनी .Doc फाइल की लिंक मिलेगी उसे डाउनलोड करें ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*किसी भी साईट से इमेज ऑडियो विडियो डाउनलोड करें*



कितनी ही बार ऐसा होता है की आपको किसी साईट पर कोई फोटो या विडियो या कोई आवाज़ अच्छी लगती है पर आप उसे सेव या डाउनलोड नही कर पाते ।

अब आप ऐसा कर सकते है वो भी ऑनलाइन बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर के, एक वेबसाइट जहाँ आप वेब एड्रेस टाइप या पेस्ट कर उसके सारे इमेज या विडियो फाइल की लिस्ट पा सकते हैं और राईट क्लिक कर उन्हें डाउनलोड भी कर सकते हैं ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*मुफ्त क्लिप आर्ट्स*



एक ऐसी वेबसाइट जहाँ से आप हजारो क्लिप आर्ट मुफ्त में डाउनलोड कर सकते है

आपकी दैनिक उपयोग और डीटीपी में काम करने वालों के लिए उपयोगी वेबसाइट

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*जानिए कैसे दिखेंगे आपके होने वाले बच्चे*



ये जानना चाहते है की आपका होने वाला बच्चा कैसा दिखेगा ।




आपके दोस्त या अगर आप किसी हीरो या हेरोइन से शादी करते तो आपके बच्चे कैसे दिखते ।

एक ऐसी मजेदार वेबसाइट जो आपको ये सुविधा देती है अपनी फोटो लोड करे फिर अपने साथी की और जानिए की बच्चा कैसा दिखाई देगा ।


मजेदार वेबसाइट है । आपकी टिप्पणियों का इन्तेजार रहेगा ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*किसी भी फाइल को एच टी एम् एल में बदले ऑनलाइन*


अपने किसी भी फाइल को एच टी एम् एल में बदल सकते है,
बिना कोई सोफ्टवेयर इंस्टाल किए इस वेबसाइट पर जाकर ऑनलाइन ।
एच टी एम् एल  में फाइल को बदल कर आप अपने वेब पेज या अपने ब्लॉग में भी लगा सकते है ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*सभी विडियो साईट के लिए एक ही सर्च इंजन*



आपको विडियो सर्च करने के लिए अब अलग अलग वेबसाइट्स में सर्च करने की जरुरत नही ।
ये रहा एक ऐसा सर्च इंजन जिससे आप वांछित विडियो  सर्च साइट्स जैसे यू ट्यूब मेटाकैफे, 
मेगा विडियो, डेली मोशन, गूगल विडियो में एक ही साईट पे पा सकते है ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## jaysingh

उपयोगी जानकारी है धन्यवाद|

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र jaysingh सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद|

----------


## kishan4u2007

bhai mujhe wordpress or joomla sikna hai koi badiya se site ya tutroril dijiye mein apke bahul abari

----------


## blue24

भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया और न्यान वर्धक सूत्र है | :clap:

धन्यवाद् |  :Tiranga:

----------


## loverboy.10

भाई बहुत ही बढ़िया! धन्यवाद् |

----------


## mamta007

बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है आपने मित्र दिनेश, धन्यवाद|

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही बढ़िया जानकारी दी है आपने मित्र दिनेश, धन्यवाद|


*सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका आभार*

----------


## yuvraz01

> *भजन डाउनलोड करने की 2 बेहतरीन साईट* 
> 
> अगर आपको भजन सुनना अच्छा लगता है तो आज मैं आपके लिए दो बेहतरीन वेबसाईट लाया हु जहाँ से आप अपनी पसंद के भजन डाउनलोड कर सकते हो
> 
> पहली साईट हनुमान वेबसाइट भगवान श्री हनुमान जी को समर्पित है, यहाँ आप हनुमान चालीसा डाउनलोडऔर पढ़ सकते है. यहाँ आप एमपी 3 प्रारूप में एमपी 3, कृष्ण भजन, आरती वंदन , हरे राम हरे क्रष्ण भजन,श्री हनुमान भजन और गाने, जय हनुमान, आरती, चालीसा, भजन स्तवन,कवच, श्री भगवद गीता, शिव गंगा आदि में सुंदर कांड डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं.
> आप यहाँ क्लीक करके अपनी पसंद के भजन डाउनलोड कर सकते हो 
> 
> 
> दूसरी साईट  ibiblio एक सार्वजनिक पुस्तकालय और डिजिटल संग्रह है, ibiblio भी मुफ्त भक्ति गीतों की एक विशाल संग्रह है. सभी गाने वर्णमाला क्रम में हैं. मुख्य पृष्ठ पर आप श्री कृष्ण, श्री राम, निर्गुण भजन के लिए कई भजन देखेंगे.
> ...


*बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी....
मैंने सुन्दर कांड डाउनलोड कर लिया...
बहुत दिनो से तलाश कर रहा था 
धन्यवाद ..*

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी....
> मैंने सुन्दर कांड डाउनलोड कर लिया...
> बहुत दिनो से तलाश कर रहा था 
> धन्यवाद ..


*सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद*

----------


## lotus1782

रेपो स्वीकार  कीजिये++++++++++

----------


## deshpremi

Good work carry on

to download songs "gosong.net"

----------


## inder singh

भाई मुझे ऑनलाइन  xxx movie देखने की लिए कोई साईट batao

----------


## Devil khan

बहुत ही बढ़िया कार्य मित्र .....................

----------


## surendra patel

VERY NICE MY DEAR BROTHER 
PLEASE ACCEPT A+++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

----------


## surendra patel

KYA MUJHE  HINDI VYAKARAN  AUR  MATHS KI BOOKS FREE ME DOWNLOAD KARNE KI SITES MIL SAKTI HAI


THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## Teach Guru

मेरे सभी सूत्र , एक बार अवलोकन जरुर करे और अपने विचार प्रकट करें, धन्यवाद| 


बड़े काम की वेबसाइट

फ्री फ्री फ्री अब इन्टरनेट चलाइए बिलकुल फ्री !

सबसे अलग मजेदार

अरे कुछ देखो तो सही

अजब-गजब अंग्रेजी अल्फाबेट्स

यहाँ है असली मस्ती

जरीन खान - सुंदरता का नया रूप

सर्च इंजिन के विशिष्ट प्रयोग

क्या सोच कर अन्तर्वासना फोरम ज्वाइन किया ?

क्या है वेदिक गणित ?

हास्य प्रेम पत्र

----------


## raviravi_12

aise koi web site batao jahan bhartiya vyanjano ko banane ka traika hindi me bataya gaya ho

----------


## AJAYHMH

> aise koi web site batao jahan bhartiya vyanjano ko banane ka traika hindi me bataya gaya ho


मित्र आपके समस्या का हल इस लिंक पर है पसंद आये तों रेपो अवश्य देवे
http://nishamadhulika.com/sabzi/tari...er_recipe.html

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र आपके समस्या का हल इस लिंक पर है पसंद आये तों रेपो अवश्य देवे
> http://nishamadhulika.com/sabzi/tari...er_recipe.html



बहुत बढ़िया मित्र........

ये आपके लिए

----------


## Badtameez

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र अच्छा लगा

----------


## hardeepmaan

*आप यहाँ जाए xxx मूवी का भंडार* 




> भाई मुझे ऑनलाइन  xxx movie देखने की लिए कोई साईट batao

----------


## happykhus

अछे सूत्र और अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करे Teach Guru

----------


## Badtameez

हिन्दी डायलाग वाला सेक्स विडियो की साइट बताइए

----------


## Teach Guru

> अछे सूत्र और अच्छी जानकारी देने के लिए रेपो स्वीकार करे Teach Guru



*
सूत्र आगमन और रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...........*

----------


## ashutosh2310

mujhe aapka sutra bahut accha laga

----------


## ashutosh2310

bhai mujhe dotnet padhni thi koi online tutorial mil jayega

----------


## guruji

इसे भी देखिए
http://www.hitxp.com/articles/histor...rary-evidence/

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *
> सूत्र आगमन और रेपो के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र...........*


अच्छा सूत्र हैजी  रेपो लो

----------


## Akash78

आपका प्रयास सराहनीय है मित्र !सभी लिंक मित्रों के लिए काम की है !

----------


## ashutosh2310

bahut hi accha sutra hai bhai

----------


## Teach Guru

Akash78  और ashutosh2310  सूत्र आगमन और हौंसला अफजाई के लिए धन्यवाद..........

----------


## alonboy

http://aagam73.blogspot.com/
प्राचीन भारतीय संस्कृति और विज्ञानं की दुर्लभ जानकारियों से युक्त इस ब्लॉग से आप को वो ज्ञान मिलेगा जो अन्यत्र दुर्लभ है. कृपया पढ़कर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया अवश्य दें.

----------


## alonboy

http://aagam73.blogspot.com/
प्राचीन भारतीय संस्कृति और विज्ञानं की दुर्लभ जानकारियों से युक्त इस ब्लॉग से आप को वो ज्ञान मिलेगा जो अन्यत्र दुर्लभ है. कृपया पढ़कर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया अवश्य दें.

----------


## inder123in

मित्र मुझे कुछ फोंट्स डाउन लोड करने है मीने एक साइट के बारे मे सुना है की उस पर फॉन्ट पेस्ट करने पर वहाँ से फॉन्ट लोड कर सकते हैं 

क्या आप मुझे वो साइट बता देंगे प्लीज़

----------


## badboy123455

> http://aagam73.blogspot.com/
> प्राचीन भारतीय संस्कृति और विज्ञानं की दुर्लभ जानकारियों से युक्त इस ब्लॉग से आप को वो ज्ञान मिलेगा जो अन्यत्र दुर्लभ है. कृपया पढ़कर अपनी प्रतिक्रिया अवश्य दें.


*
अच्छी हे परअंग्रेजी में हे*

----------


## ashutosh2310

bhai bet365.com par cricket me paise lagana theek hoga ya nahi

----------


## alonboy

अरे भाई....  ये अंग्रेजी, हिंदी, संस्कृत, स्पेनिश  और रुसी भाषा मैं है.  बहुत से अलग-अलग लेख अलग-अलग भाषाओँ में हैं. 


> *
> अच्छी हे परअंग्रेजी में हे*

----------


## raj_mastana

मनोजभई मुजे pro show का फुल्ल सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए जिस से मे आपने फोटा का एनिमेशन सीडी या स्क्रीन सेवर बना सकु। प्लीज मौजे पीएम करे

----------


## ashutosh2310

manoj bhai aap era dhyan nahi de rahe hai

----------


## Teach Guru

> मनोजभई मुजे pro show का फुल्ल सॉफ्टवेर चाहिए जिस से मे आपने फोटा का एनिमेशन सीडी या स्क्रीन सेवर बना सकु। प्लीज मौजे पीएम करे


 मित्र आपने गलत सूत्र में मांग कि है आप यहाँ जाएँ..........  http://forum.hindivichar.com/showthre...t=500&page=625

----------


## mamta007

*मैंने गूगल का एक लिंक देखा जहां से वो उल्टा दीखता है इसे देखने के लिए दर्पण का प्रयोग करना पड़ता है
साईट पर जाने के लिए निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लीक करे आप भी मज़ा लीजिए ...........*

गूगल मिरर साईट

----------


## Teach Guru

> *मैंने गूगल का एक लिंक देखा जहां से वो उल्टा दीखता है इसे देखने के लिए दर्पण का प्रयोग करना पड़ता हैसाईट पर जाने के लिए निचे दिए गए लिंक पे क्लीक करे आप भी मज़ा लीजिए ...........*गूगल मिरर साईट


क्या बात है

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने फोटो में लगाइए पानी जैसा प्रतिबिम्ब*



अपने फोटो में लगाइए पानी जैसा प्रतिबिम्ब या बनाइये पेंसिल से बने स्केच जैसा, और भी ढेर सारे इफेक्ट वो भी बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर के ऑनलाइन ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*लगाइए अपने फोटो में प्रतिबिम्ब*



अपने फोटो में प्रतिबिम्ब लगाइए ऑनलाइन बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेर के ।

अपनी फोटो चुनिए पारदर्शिता आकार और प्रतिबिम्ब को अपनी पसंद का चुन लें आप अपनी फोटो घुमा भी सकते है । फिर एक क्लिक से आपकी फोटो प्रतिबिम्ब के साथ तैयार हो जायेगी ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*बनाइये स्केच चेहरे ऑनलाइन*



अपने फिल्मो या टीवी सीरियल में अपराधियों के स्केच बनाते लोगो को देखा होगा क्यूँ ना आप भी अपनी याददाश्त आज़मा के देखिये और स्केत्च बनाइये वो भी ऑनलाइन आप चाहे तो अपने बनाये चित्रों को सेव कर सकते है ।

वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Neelima

आपको यदि हिन्दी में ऑन-लाईन अपनी जन्म-कुण्डली बनानी है या प्रश्न कुण्डली बनानी है या मेच-मैकिंग करनी है, तो ये साईट आपके लिये वरदान साबित होगी ।

*साइट पर जाने के लिये यहाँ क्लिक करें* ।

----------


## Chandrshekhar

काफी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र है, सभी को धन्यवाद //

----------


## Teach Guru

सूत्र में अपना योगदान देने के लिए नीलिमा जी का अभिनन्दन ...........

----------


## Mr. laddi

*एक ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर जिससे आप किसी दुसरे का कंप्यूटर इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं चाहे वो आपसे हजारों मील दूर क्यों न हो 
इसलिए आप को दोनों कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर इन्स्टाल करना होगा 
इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त ही आपको आपकी आई डी और पासवर्ड मिलेगा ऐसा ही दुसरे कंप्यूटर पर भी आई डी मिलेगी 
अब सॉफ्टवेर खोल कर दोनों को एक दुसरे की आई डी और पासवर्ड भरना होगा और मैजिक शुरू 
इससे जो किसी की आई डी भर के कनेक्ट करता है उसके पास दुसरे के कंप्यूटर का  पूरा डेस्कटॉप आ जाता है और आप उस पर कुछ भी कर सकते है सॉफ्टवेर  इंस्टाल  कर सकते है मतलब के कुछ भी बस नेट की स्पीड तेज हो तो बेहतर है* 
*और एक बात ये बिलकुल फ्री है* 
_Download Link_

http://www.teamviewer.com/

----------


## Neelima

*यू-ट्यूब के विडियो को किसी भी फोर्मेट में डाउनलोड करे
*
दोस्तों, कई बार यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो देखते हुए उसको डाउनलोड करनें का विचार दिल में आया होगा । यहाँ पेश है ऑन-लाईन डाउनलोड करने वाली एक साईट का पता । आपको कम्प्यूटर में कोई सॉफ्टवेयर इन्स्टॉल करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है । आप तो केवल यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो सर्च करें, फिर ब्राउजर के एड्रेस बार में से उस विडियो का एड्रेस कॉपी करें तथा इस साईट पर जाकर निर्दिष्ट स्थान पर पेस्ट करें तथा मनोवाँछित फॉर्मेट (MP3, AAC, WMA, M4A, OGG, MP4, 3GP, AVI, MPG, WMV, FLV) सलेक्ट करें । कुछ ही पलों में आपके सामने डाउनलोड लिंक प्रकट होगा । जिस पर क्लिक करने से आपका चाहा गया विडियो इच्छित फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड होना प्रारम्भ हो जायेगा ।
जैसे आप यह विडियो डाउनलोड करना चाहते हैं -

----------


## Neelima

*यू-ट्यूब के विडियो को किसी भी फोर्मेट में डाउनलोड करे*

तो एड्रेस बार में से इस लिंक को कॉपी करें -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=19sMz...eature=related
अब निम्न साईट खोलें -

http://www.clipconverter.cc/

निर्दिष्ट स्थान पर पेस्ट कर फॉर्मेट सलेक्ट करें और डाउनलोड करें ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *यू-ट्यूब के विडियो को किसी भी फोर्मेट में डाउनलोड करे
> *
> दोस्तों, कई बार यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो देखते हुए उसको डाउनलोड करनें का विचार दिल में आया होगा । यहाँ पेश है ऑन-लाईन डाउनलोड करने वाली एक साईट का पता । आपको कम्प्यूटर में कोई सॉफ्टवेयर इन्स्टॉल करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है । आप तो केवल यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो सर्च करें, फिर ब्राउजर के एड्रेस बार में से उस विडियो का एड्रेस कॉपी करें तथा इस साईट पर जाकर निर्दिष्ट स्थान पर पेस्ट करें तथा मनोवाँछित फॉर्मेट (MP3, AAC, WMA, M4A, OGG, MP4, 3GP, AVI, MPG, WMV, FLV) सलेक्ट करें । कुछ ही पलों में आपके सामने डाउनलोड लिंक प्रकट होगा । जिस पर क्लिक करने से आपका चाहा गया विडियो इच्छित फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड होना प्रारम्भ हो जायेगा ।
> जैसे आप यह विडियो डाउनलोड करना चाहते हैं -


*मैडम जी इससे तो सिर्फ कन्वर्ट कर सकते है पर डाउनलोड तो फिर भी करना पड़ेगा
और दूसरी बात दोगुना टाइम लगता है पहले वोह साईट डाउनलोड करती है फिर कन्वर्ट करती है फिर डाउनलोड लिंक देती है
और फिर आप उसे डाउनलोड करो काफी झंझट है
सीधा विडियो डाउनलोड करो वो तो कंप्यूटर पर चल जायेगा
अगर मोबाइल या किसी और डिवाइस पर चलाना है काफी सारे फ्री कन्वर्टर आते है वो इस्तेमाल करें
सॉरी गुस्सा मत करे*

----------


## Neelima

*अब आप भी मुफ्त में बना सकते हैं अपनी वेबसाइट*
जी हां, आप न केवल अपनी वेबसाइट मुफ्त में बना सकते हैं बल्कि गूगल आपकी वेबसाइट की एक साल तक देखभाल भी फ्री में करेगा। देश में इंटरनेट इस्तेमाल करने वालों की संख्या 10 करोड़ से ऊपर पहुंच गई है। ऐसे में गूगल ने देश में छोटे उद्यमियों के लिए एक बड़ी पहल करते हुए उन्हें मुफ्त वेबसाइट का ऑफर दिया है बड़ी कंपनियां तो अपनी वेबसाइट मेंटेन कर लेती हैं लेकिन छोटी कंपनियों को इसमें परेशानी आती है।
गूगल ने छोटे बिजनेस करने वालों को टारगेट करते हुए एक प्राग्राम लांच किया है जिसमें कोई भी बिजनेसमैन अपने बिजनेस को इंटरनेट के माध्यम से प्रमोट कर सकता है। फ्री वेबसाइट भी बना सकता है। गूगल के मुताबिक भारत में 80 लाख लोग छोटे और मीडियम लेवल पर व्यापार करते हैं जिसमें से सिर्फ 4 लाख लोग ही अपनी वेबसाइट चलाते हैं और इसमें से भी सिर्फ 1 लाख लोग ही अपनी वेबसाइट को मेंटेन कर पाते हैं। 
आपको बता दें कि इनमें 45 लाख रिटेलर्स,25 लाख सर्विस  प्रोवाइडर,मैन्यूफ  क्चरिंग, ट्रैवल और एजूकेशन से जुड़े बिजनेस हैं। गूगल का लक्ष्य  है कि अगले एक साल में 5 लाख एमएमबी (छोटे और मध्यम लेवल का बिजनेस करने वाले) अपनी वेबसाइट बना लें। इसके लिए गूगल ने होस्टगेटोर कंपनी से समझौता किया है जो एक साल तक इन वेबसाइट्स मेंटेन करने के साथ इनके मालिकों को तकनीकी मदद भी देंगे।
आप भी अपनी साइट बनाने के लिये इस लिंक पर क्लिक करें

----------


## Neelima

> *मैडम जी इससे तो सिर्फ कन्वर्ट कर सकते है पर डाउनलोड तो फिर भी करना पड़ेगा
> और दूसरी बात दोगुना टाइम लगता है पहले वोह साईट डाउनलोड करती है फिर कन्वर्ट करती है फिर डाउनलोड लिंक देती है
> और फिर आप उसे डाउनलोड करो काफी झंझट है
> सीधा विडियो डाउनलोड करो वो तो कंप्यूटर पर चल जायेगा
> अगर मोबाइल या किसी और डिवाइस पर चलाना है काफी सारे फ्री कन्वर्टर आते है वो इस्तेमाल करें
> सॉरी गुस्सा मत करे*


Mr. laddi जी,
*धन्यवाद,  इसके गुण-अवगुण बताने के लिये ।* वैसे क्या आपने डायरेक्ट डाउनलोड तथा इस साईट के माध्यम से डाउनलोड टाइम की तुलना की है । यदि की है तो कृपया वह भी सदस्यों को मालूम हो जाती तथा इस साइट पर जाकर देखने की जहमत से बच जाते । 
कुछ लोग अपने कम्प्यूटर में अनावश्यक या कभी-कभी काम आने वाले सोफ्टवेयर इन्स्टाल नहीं करना चाहते । ऐसे में यदि यू-ट्यूब का डाउनलोड लिंक उपलब्ध हो जाये तो, थोड़े अधिक समय की परवाह नहीं करते । सबकी अपनी-अपनी पसन्द होती है । 
यदि कोई बन्धु को किसी विडियो की केवल MP3 ही चाहिये (ऑडियो में वह फाइल उपलब्ध ही न हो) तो क्या उसके लिये पहले उस विडियो को डाउनलोड करें फिर उसे कन्वर्टर से कन्वर्ट करें । वैसे दुनिया में कोई भी वस्तु अनावश्यक नहीं होती ।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> Mr. laddi जी,
> *धन्यवाद,  इसके गुण-अवगुण बताने के लिये ।* वैसे क्या आपने डायरेक्ट डाउनलोड तथा इस साईट के माध्यम से डाउनलोड टाइम की तुलना की है । यदि की है तो कृपया वह भी सदस्यों को मालूम हो जाती तथा इस साइट पर जाकर देखने की जहमत से बच जाते । 
> कुछ लोग अपने कम्प्यूटर में अनावश्यक या कभी-कभी काम आने वाले सोफ्टवेयर इन्स्टाल नहीं करना चाहते । ऐसे में यदि यू-ट्यूब का डाउनलोड लिंक उपलब्ध हो जाये तो, थोड़े अधिक समय की परवाह नहीं करते । सबकी अपनी-अपनी पसन्द होती है । 
> यदि कोई बन्धु को किसी विडियो की केवल MP3 ही चाहिये (ऑडियो में वह फाइल उपलब्ध ही न हो) तो क्या उसके लिये पहले उस विडियो को डाउनलोड करें फिर उसे कन्वर्टर से कन्वर्ट करें । वैसे दुनिया में कोई भी वस्तु अनावश्यक नहीं होती ।


*नीलिमा जी जो बात मैंने कही है वोह मैंने साईट पर जा कर जो आपने अमिताभ जी की मधु शाला का लिंक दिया था उसे डाउनलोड करके फिर ही सब कुछ लिखा है
पर मैं फिर एक बात कहना चाहता हूँ की लिमिटेड प्लान वालों के लिए ये घाटे का सौदा है क्योंकि टाइम ज्यादा लगता है
हाँ आपकी ये बात सही है जो लोग अपने कंप्यूटर में ज्यादा सॉफ्टवेर डालना नहीं चाहते उनके लिए ठीक है
लेकिन उन लोगों को भी मैं एक सलाह देता हूँ ज्यादा सॉफ्टवेर डालने से अच्छा है आप एक ही डाल ले सब का बाप Format Factory और ये रहा उसका लिंक
http://format-factory.en.softonic.com/download
इससे आप हर तरह का ऑडियो विडियो फोटो कन्वर्ट कर सकते हैं सौ बात की एक बात जब आप इसे इन्स्टाल करेंगे तो खुद ही जान जायेंगे इस की खूबियों को 
और ये फ्री भी है मैं तो इसी का उपयोग करता हूँ मुझे मूवी कंप्यूटर की बजाये कन्वर्ट करके टी वी पर देखने में मज़ा आता है*

----------


## swami ji

> *यू-ट्यूब के विडियो को किसी भी फोर्मेट में डाउनलोड करे
> *
> दोस्तों, कई बार यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो देखते हुए उसको डाउनलोड करनें का विचार दिल में आया होगा । यहाँ पेश है ऑन-लाईन डाउनलोड करने वाली एक साईट का पता । आपको कम्प्यूटर में कोई सॉफ्टवेयर इन्स्टॉल करने की आवश्यकता नहीं है । आप तो केवल यू-ट्यूब पर विडियो सर्च करें, फिर ब्राउजर के एड्रेस बार में से उस विडियो का एड्रेस कॉपी करें तथा इस साईट पर जाकर निर्दिष्ट स्थान पर पेस्ट करें तथा मनोवाँछित फॉर्मेट (MP3, AAC, WMA, M4A, OGG, MP4, 3GP, AVI, MPG, WMV, FLV) सलेक्ट करें । कुछ ही पलों में आपके सामने डाउनलोड लिंक प्रकट होगा । जिस पर क्लिक करने से आपका चाहा गया विडियो इच्छित फॉर्मेट में डाउनलोड होना प्रारम्भ हो जायेगा ।
> जैसे आप यह विडियो डाउनलोड करना चाहते हैं -



jakasssssssssssssssss bhai msttttttttttttttttttttt

----------


## swami ji

me rajvir  hu ,,,,


tuch guru  aapko ye sutr banane ke liye dhanyvad 

me es foram par 2008 se hu par aaj  paheli bar  mene kisi ka sutrpura dekha hoga  vo sutr aapka he ...
dost 

swami ...

repo swikar kare

----------


## Teach Guru

> me rajvir  hu ,,,,tuch guru  aapko ye sutr banane ke liye dhanyvad me es foram par 2008 se hu par aaj  paheli bar  mene kisi ka sutrpura dekha hoga  vo sutr aapka he ...dost swami ...repo swikar kare


*धन्यवाद मित्र , आपने नाम चेंज क्यों किया..............*

----------


## nikhil4someone

bhai mere pass lenovo ka laptop hai meri hard disk ke partitions nahi hote kya muje koi tarika bataoge uska keval ek hi partition hai c drive ager me krta bhi hu to unlocated ho jata hai pahle usme ek d drive bhi tha jo 29 gb ka tha per mene use remove kiya per ab vo bhi nahi banta

----------


## arman_10388

bhai ye side to baut hi kam ki bhai  thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx aage bhi nai nai side dalte raho

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *एक ऐसा सॉफ्टवेर जिससे आप किसी दुसरे का कंप्यूटर इस्तेमाल कर सकते हैं चाहे वो आपसे हजारों मील दूर क्यों न हो 
> इसलिए आप को दोनों कंप्यूटर में ये सॉफ्टवेर इन्स्टाल करना होगा 
> इन्स्टाल करते वक़्त ही आपको आपकी आई डी और पासवर्ड मिलेगा ऐसा ही दुसरे कंप्यूटर पर भी आई डी मिलेगी 
> अब सॉफ्टवेर खोल कर दोनों को एक दुसरे की आई डी और पासवर्ड भरना होगा और मैजिक शुरू 
> इससे जो किसी की आई डी भर के कनेक्ट करता है उसके पास दुसरे के कंप्यूटर का  पूरा डेस्कटॉप आ जाता है और आप उस पर कुछ भी कर सकते है सॉफ्टवेर  इंस्टाल  कर सकते है मतलब के कुछ भी बस नेट की स्पीड तेज हो तो बेहतर है* 
> *और एक बात ये बिलकुल फ्री है* 
> _Download Link_
> 
> http://www.teamviewer.com/


*भाई इस बारे में कोई गुरु तो उत्तर दे या जानकारी दे*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *भाई इस बारे में कोई गुरु तो उत्तर दे या जानकारी दे*


Teamviewer.

*टीमव्यूअर विभिन्न कम्प्यूटरों के बीच रिमोट कण्ट्रोल, डैस्कटॉप शेयरिंग तथा फाइल ट्राँसफर हेतु एक कम्प्यूटर सॉफ्टवेयर पैकेज है। यह सॉफ्टवेयर माइक्रोसॉफ्ट विण्डोज़, मॅक ओऍस ऍक्स, लिनक्स, आइओऍस, तथा ऍण्ड्रॉइड के साथ कार्य करता है। किसी मशीन जिसमें टीमव्यूअर चल रहा हो, को एक वेब ब्राउजर के द्वारा भी नियन्त्रित किया जा सकता है। यद्यपि ऍप्लिकेशन का मुख्य कार्य कम्प्यूटरों का रिमोट कण्ट्रोल है, सहभागिता तथा प्रेजैंटेशन सुविधायें भी शामिल की गयी हैं।*



*उपयोग*

इण्टरनेट पर दो पीसी को आपस में जोड़ कर एक से दूसरे को नियन्त्रित करने हेतु।
दो पीसी के मध्य फाइल ट्राँसफर हेतु।
दो या अधिक पीसी का वर्चुअल प्राइवेट नेटवर्क बनाने हेतु।
दूरस्थ रहकर किसी मित्र को इण्टरनेट से कम्प्यूटर सम्बंधी कोई कार्य सिखाने हेतु।
दूरस्थ रहकर किसी मित्र के पीसी की कोई समस्या दूर करने हेतु।


*कनैक्शन स्थापित करना*

टीमव्यूअर को एक इंस्टालेशन प्रक्रिया के द्वारा स्थापित किया जा सकता है, यद्यपि 'क्विक सपोर्ट' संस्करण बिना इंस्टालेशन के भी चलाया जा सकता है। दूसरे कम्प्यूटर से जुड़ने हेतु, टीमव्यूअर दोनों मशीनों पर चालू होना चाहिये: यह किसी प्रयोक्ता द्वारा बिना ऍडमिनिस्ट्रेटर असैस के चलता (परन्तु इंस्टाल नहीं) हो सकता है। जब किसी कम्प्यूटर पर टीमव्यूअर स्टार्ट किया जाय तो यह एक पार्टनर आइडी तथा पासवर्ड उत्पन्न करता है (प्रयोक्ता द्वारा निर्धारित पासवर्ड हेतु भी समर्थन है)। एक लोकल क्लाइंट से रिमोट होस्ट मशीन से कनैक्शन स्थापित करने हेतु लोकल ऑपरेटर को रिमोट कम्प्यूटर से संवाद करना चाहिये, आइडी तथा पासवर्ड हेतु अनुरोध किया जाना चाहिये फिर इन दोनों को लोकल टीमव्यूअर में डाला जाना चाहिये।


*सुरक्षा*

टीमव्यूअर RSA प्राइवेट/पब्लिक की ऍक्सचेंज तथा AES (२५६-बिट) सैशन ऍन्कोडिंग का प्रयोग करता है। परन्तु चूँकि यह सुरक्षा उपाय के तौर पर केवल यूजरनेम/पासवर्ड का प्रयोग करता है इसलिये यह फिशिंग का शिकार हो सकता है।

----------


## mamta007

आपने तो Teamviewer के बारे में बहुत अच्छा बताया है..........धन्यवाद...........

----------


## Teach Guru

> आपने तो Teamviewer के बारे में बहुत अच्छा बताया है..........धन्यवाद...........



आपका बहुत-बहुत धन्यवाद.........

----------


## swami ji

central 14....................

----------


## Teach Guru

ऑनलाइन शोपिंग कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदने के लिए एक भरोसेमंद भारतीय वेबसाइट ।

*ऑनलाइन शोपिंग अब के जरिये खरीदारी का चलन काफी बढ़ा है ऐसे में इंटरनेट के जरिये कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदने के लिए एक भरोसेमंद भारतीय वेबसाइट ।

चूँकि कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर के लिए अलग अलग कंपनिया हैं जो कई तरह के उत्पाद बनाती है इसलिए सभी को एक जगह उपलब्ध करना संभव नहीं है फिर भी इस वेबसाइट पर आपको एक अच्छा संग्रह जरुर मिलेगा जिससे आपको अपनी जरुरत के अनुसार सस्ते और बेहतर उत्पाद का चुनाव करने में मदद मिलेगी ।

इसमें आपको भुगतान के दो विकल्प मिलते हैं
1. Debit / Credit Card / Net banking
2. Bank Transfer

यानी आप अपने कार्ड से भी भुगतान कर सकते हैं या इस वेबसाइट के बैंक अकाउंट में भी पैसे जमा करा सकते हैं ।

अगर आप ऑनलाइन खरीददारी ना भी करना चाहें तो यहाँ से आप कंप्यूटर के उत्पादों की कीमत तो पता कर ही सकते हैं ।*

वेबसाइट यहाँ है......

----------


## Teach Guru

ऑनलाइन शोपिंग कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदने के लिए एक भरोसेमंद भारतीय वेबसाइट ।

*किसी ने भी इसके बारे में कोई कमेन्ट नहीं किया .............मुझे लगता है अब इस सूत्र पे पोस्टिंग बंद करनी पड़ेगी*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

बदिया जानकारी

----------


## Teach Guru

> बदिया जानकारी


सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद...........

----------


## The Master

> *किसी ने भी इसके बारे में कोई कमेन्ट नहीं किया .............मुझे लगता है अब इस सूत्र पे पोस्टिंग बंद करनी पड़ेगी*



प्रिय मित्र दिनेश जी ऎसी बात नहि है आपका कार्य बहोत हि सराहनीय़ है लेकिन पिछले कुछ दिनो से हमारे फ़ोरम के इस विभाग मे कुछ शांती है जिस आपको और हमे मिलकर दुर करना है इसले लिये हम लोगो को मिलकर इस विभाग को फ़िरसे गतीमान करना है और इसके लिये आपका साथ एवम सहयोग बहोत मह्त्वपुर्ण है ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*
मास्टर भाई आप यहाँ आये अपने विचार रखे मैं बहुत खुश हूँ, 
रही फोरम पर सहयोग की बात तो वो तो मैं जितना हो सकता है उतना कर रहा हूँ.........*

----------


## swami ji

*नहीं भाई ,फोरमका पहेला सूत्र हे जो मेने  पूरा देखा हे यार ..इसे फिर से गति मन करे ,,,राजवीर ...*

----------


## The Master

शुक्रिया मित्र इसी साथ कि हमे जरुरत है........ये बात एक नियामक के तौर पर नहि एक दोस्त के नाते कह रहा हू..आपकि संध्या शुभ हो............

----------


## Teach Guru

> नहीं भाई ,फोरमका पहेला सूत्र हे जो मेने पूरा देखा हे यार ..इसे फिर से गति मन करे ,,,राजवीर ...





> शुक्रिया मित्र इसी साथ कि हमे जरुरत है........ये बात एक नियामक के तौर पर नहि एक दोस्त के नाते कह रहा हू..आपकि संध्या शुभ हो............


 जी मित्रों अब इस सूत्र में फिर से जान आ जायेगी.........

----------


## spb576

बड़े काम का सूत्र है मित्र

----------


## spb576

आपके प्रयास के लिए आप को बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद....

----------


## anupam21v

बहुत ही अच्छा प्रयास है, कृपया गति बनाएं रखें। अनेकानेक धन्यवाद ।

----------


## Badtameez

हां तो भाईयों सूत्र को आगे की ओर ढकेलो।
जोर लगा के हईया।आगे बढाओ भईया।

----------


## Teach Guru

बेडोंगो नामक साईट आपको देती है, अनलिमिटेड फ्री स्पेस

इसकी खासियतें - ब्लोग्स फोरम्स में अपलोड फाइल को इम्बेड करने के लिए करने के लिए 
विजेट्स टिप्स के मुताबिक़ फाइल्स को जमा कर सकते हैं|
अपलोडेड म्यूजिक इंटीग्रेटेड म्यूजिक प्लेयर  की मदद से स्ट्रीमड किया जा सकता है|
विंडोज/मेक  डेस्कटॉप सोफ्टवेयर आईफोन एप, सोसल नेटवर्किंग प्लगिन्स इसमें शामिल है  |



साईट पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें 
 धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*आपका स्वागत है स्वामी जी*

----------


## Rajeev

> बेडोंगो नामक साईट आपको देती है, अनलिमिटेड फ्री स्पेस
> 
> इसकी खासियतें - ब्लोग्स फोरम्स में अपलोड फाइल को इम्बेड करने के लिए करने के लिए 
> विजेट्स टिप्स के मुताबिक़ फाइल्स को जमा कर सकते हैं|
> अपलोडेड म्यूजिक इंटीग्रेटेड म्यूजिक प्लेयर  की मदद से स्ट्रीमड किया जा सकता है|
> विंडोज/मेक  डेस्कटॉप सोफ्टवेयर आईफोन एप, सोसल नेटवर्किंग प्लगिन्स इसमें शामिल है  |
> 
> 
> 
> ...


अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दे रहे है दिनेश जी, ऐसे ही गतिशील रहे |

----------


## Teach Guru

> अच्छी और ज्ञानवर्धक जानकारी दे रहे है दिनेश जी, ऐसे ही गतिशील रहे |


*जी मित्र, बस आप साथ निभाते रहिये........*

----------


## Rajeev

> *जी मित्र, बस आप साथ निभाते रहिये........*


इतने वर्षों से निभा रहा हू आशा हू आगे भी निभाता रहूगा |

----------


## nirsha

> ऑनलाइन शोपिंग कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदने के लिए एक भरोसेमंद भारतीय वेबसाइट ।
> 
> *किसी ने भी इसके बारे में कोई कमेन्ट नहीं किया .............मुझे लगता है अब इस सूत्र पे पोस्टिंग बंद करनी पड़ेगी*


बढ़िया जानकारी है दोस्त 
क्या वाकई यह कम rate पर मिल सकता है धन्यवाद

----------


## arman_10388

BHAIYO YE AAPKI KAFI ACCHI HELP HAI KRIPA AAP ISE JARI RAKHE

----------


## Teach Guru

> BHAIYO YE AAPKI KAFI ACCHI HELP HAI KRIPA AAP ISE JARI RAKHE


सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद मेरी कोशिश जारी है........

----------


## Teach Guru

*वेब-साईट जो आपके नाम का अर्थ बताएगी* 



एक ऐसी वेबसाइट जिससे कि आप अपने नाम का अर्थ जान सकते है | 
या फिर जब कोई नन्हा मेहमान आपके आँगन में आता है , 
कोई बढ़िया सा नाम ढूढने की जुगत में सभी लोग लग जाते है | 
पर आपकी ढूढने का तरीका कुछ अलग होना चाहिए न ?
लेकिन "बिहाइन्ड द नेम" वेबसाइट सिर्फ एक भाषा में नहीं बल्कि विश्व की 
लगभग सारी भाषायों में आप अपने नाम का अर्थ(अगर कोई है तो) जान सकते है |

सिर्फ अर्थ ही नहीं और भी कई सारे विकल्प मौजूद है यहाँ जैसे :

· जैसे कि आपके नाम के और कौन महान/विभूति हो चुके है |

· आज के दिन या तारीख से कौन सा नाम जुडा हुआ है |

· विभिन्न देशों तथा भाषायों में कुछ प्रसिद्द नाम

साईट पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें 

तो आज हि अपने नाम के अर्थ का पता लगाये |

ये प्रविष्टि आपको कैसी लगी.....

----------


## Teach Guru

*कुछ बिहाइन्ड द नेम जैसी वेबसाइट और भी है जिनका लिंक निम्न है.....*


http://www.nymbler.com

http://www.namepedia.org

http://www.whatalovelyname.com

----------


## RANAJI1982

दोस्तो आज मै आप को ऎसी साइट के बारे मे बताऊगा 

 जो रूपयो के बारे मे है सोचिए अगर आप के पास १००० हजार का नकली नोट आ जाये तो क्या सोचिए सोचिए , ये साइट आप को १० रूपये से लेकर १००० हजार के नोट की पहचान करना सिखायेगी और हां दोस्तो ये साइट रिजर्व बैंक आफ़ इंडिया की है ! अच्छी लगे तो बताये जरूर

साइट को 
यहां देखे

----------


## Black Pearl

> दोस्तो आज मै आप को ऎसी साइट के बारे मे बताऊगा 
> 
>  जो रूपयो के बारे मे है सोचिए अगर आप के पास १००० हजार का नकली नोट आ जाये तो क्या सोचिए सोचिए , ये साइट आप को १० रूपये से लेकर १००० हजार के नोट की पहचान करना सिखायेगी और हां दोस्तो ये साइट रिजर्व बैंक आफ़ इंडिया की है ! अच्छी लगे तो बताये जरूर
> 
> साइट को 
> यहां देखे


बहुत अच्छे........

----------


## RANAJI1982

संदीप मास्टर जी प्रोत्साहन के लिये .........धन्यवाद

----------


## viswas7

> अगर आप कंप्यूटर या लेपटोप खरीदने की सोच रहें हैं, तो एक नजर यहाँ डालिए|  यहाँ पर आपको फ्री शिपिंग की सुविधा भी मिलेगी| http://www.mycomputerbazar.com


 http://forum.hindivichar.com/images/smilies/book.gif  bahut hi achchha hhhhhhhhhhh

----------


## Teach Guru

*कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदें ऑनलाइन* 

इंटरनेट के जरिये कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर खरीदने के लिए एक भरोसेमंद भारतीय वेबसाइट ।
चूँकि कंप्यूटर हार्डवेयर के लिए अलग अलग कंपनिया हैं जो कई तरह के उत्पाद बनाती है इसलिए सभी को एक जगह उपलब्ध करना संभव नहीं है फिर भी इस वेबसाइट पर आपको एक अच्छा संग्रह जरुर मिलेगा जिससे आपको अपनी जरुरत के अनुसार सस्ते और बेहतर उत्पाद का चुनाव करने में मदद मिलेगी ।

इसमें आपको भुगतान के दो विकल्प मिलते हैं
1. Debit / Credit Card / Net banking
2. Bank Transfer

यानी आप अपने कार्ड से भी भुगतान कर सकते हैं या इस वेबसाइट के बैंक अकाउंट में भी पैसे जमा करा सकते हैं ।

अगर आप ऑनलाइन खरीददारी ना भी करना चाहें तो यहाँ से आप कंप्यूटर के उत्पादों की कीमत तो पता कर ही सकते हैं ।


इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*गूगल का Periodic Table*


गूगल अपनी सेवाओ के साथ अनोखे नए प्रयोग करता ही रहता है अब गूगल लेकर आया है अपने *Google APIs & Developer Products को Periodic Table* के रूप में ।
ये दिखने में तो आकर्षक हैं ही गूगल की देर सारी सुविधाओं को एक ही स्थान से प्रयोग करने और इनके बारे में जानकारी जुटाने का ये एक महत्वपूर्ण स्थान भी है ।

इसमें आप
*
 * Mobile
 * Search
 * Gadgets
 * Data APIs
 * Social
 * Misc
 * Ads
 * Geo
 * Tools
 * Chrome*

श्रेणियों के अंतर्गत गूगल की लगभग 96 सेवाओं तक पहुँच सकते हैं ।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।

----------


## Teach Guru

*भारत का नक्शा फ़्री में ऑर्डर करें* 


जी हाँ आप सही सुन रहे है क्यों कि mapsofindia.com आपको भारत का नक्शा फ़्री में भेज रही हैं इसके लिए आपको mapsofindia.com पर सिर्फ एक फार्म भरना पडेगा और कुछ ही दिनों में भारत के नक़्शे की एक प्रति आप के दरबाजे तक निशुल्क पहुँच जाएगी।

 अगर आप अपनी एक फ्री प्रति बुक करना चाहते हैं तो इस लिंक को विजिट करें -

----------


## "Hamsafar+"

++++++++++++++++ सूत्र को आगे बढाइये

----------


## Teach Guru

> ++++++++++++++++ सूत्र को आगे बढाइये



सूत्र आगमन और हौंसला अफजाई के लिए आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

दोस्तो मै आज फ़िर हाजिर हूं ,एक ऎसी साइट के साथ जिससे आप आन लाइन 42 एन्टी वायरस से किसी भी फ़ाइल से स्कैन करा सकते है वो भी बिना फ़ाइल को अपलोड किये ! इसके लिये आप को चाहिए एक छोटा सा साफ़्ट्वेयर जोडाउनलोड यहाँ से करे 


ओर इसे इंस्टाल करे और जिस फ़ाइल को स्कैन करना है उस की प्रोप्रटीज को खोले यहां आपको Checksums के नाम का ओप्श्न मिलेगा उसे खोले एम्डी ५ के कोड को कापी कर ले 






और यहां जाकर  सर्च बार मे उस कोड को डालकर सर्च कर ले 

मित्रो अगर अच्छा लगे तो रेपो जरूर दे

----------


## Teach Guru

*सारे टोल फ्री फोन नंबरों की जानकारी* 

अकसर आपको कंपनियों या सेवा प्रदातायों की सेवा में शिकायत या कोई सुझाव लेने के लिए कस्टमर केयर के नंबर की जरूरत पड़ जाती हैं | 
कभी कभी तो आपको ये नंबर पता होता है , कभी कभी इसकी तलाश करने में काफी दिक्कत होती हैं |
यहाँ एक ऐसी साईट बता रहा हूँ, जहाँ देश के लगभग सारे टोल फ्री (जिन पर कॉल करने का कोई चार्ज नहीं लगता ) नंबर मौजूद है |
काफी उपयोगी साबित हो सकती है |

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने यहाँ क्लिक करें ।धन्यवाद |

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र
जानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्रजानकारी के लिये धन्यवाद


 सुत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

चलिये मित्रो आप को आज फ़िर एक साइट के बारे मे जानकारी दी जाये
इस साइट से आप 300 भाषाओ मे किसी भी वर्ड को देख सकते है!
यानि यह 300 भाषाओ की आन लाइन डिक्शनरी के बारे मे जान सकते है 

साइट यहां देखे 

बताये जरूर मित्रो

----------


## Teach Guru

rashmi जी सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

> bemisal, shandar aur gyanvardhak sutr hai. badhai apko aur...
> sabhi contributors ko dhanyvad.


अरे मेरी रश्मि जी आपका धन्यवाद

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्र गुरू जी आप मेरे द्वारा सूत्र मे दी गई , प्रविष्ठीयो से शायद नाराज है अगर मित्र ऎसा है 
तो मै आप के सूत्र पर कोई पोस्ट नही करूंगा

----------


## RANAJI1982

> u r welcome!
> 
> kya aap koi aisi site bata sakte hai jis par Simple Electrical/Electronics ke ppt/pdf  aur  woking projects banane ka matter mil sake 6-10th Level.
> 
> Koi site/software hai jo songs ko aawaaj hata kar sirf music de sake.


कल चलेगा रश्मि जी

----------


## Badtameez

गुरू जी धन्यवाद!इस सूत्र के लिए।क्या आप कोई ऐसी साइट बता सकते हैं जिस पर सामान्य ज्ञान का भंडार हो।वो भी हिन्दी में।

----------


## RANAJI1982

रश्मि जी ये हिन्दी फ़ोरम है, अगर आप हिन्दी मे लिखे तो ज्यादा अच्छा होगा

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*लाजवाब सूत्र मित्र ...................central 14*

----------


## Teach Guru

> मित्र गुरू जी आप मेरे द्वारा सूत्र मे दी गई , प्रविष्ठीयो से शायद नाराज है अगर मित्र ऎसा है 
> तो मै आप के सूत्र पर कोई पोस्ट नही करूंगा


मैं किसी से नाराज नहीं होता मित्र............

----------


## rajkanwar

very nice  website

----------


## Teach Guru

> very nice  website


सूत्र आगमन के लिए आपका धन्यवाद............

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

*वाकई मैं सर आपने बहुत अच्छी  अच्छी साईट बताई है कृपया थोडा जल्दी जल्दी बताये ताकिन इंटेरेस्ट बना रहा रहे
मैं अब फोरम पर सबसे पहले तकनीकी जानकारी वाले फोल्डर पर आकर चेक करता हु की आपने कोई अपडेट किया है या नहीं 

आप बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जानकारी बढ़ने के लिए*

----------


## jai 123

बहुत ही बडिया जानकारी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र 
इस साईट द्वारा आप गांधीजी के बारे मैं जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते है

----------


## deshpremi

गुरु जी एक साईट मेरी तरफ से भी 
हिंदू धरम से सम्बंधित *हर प्रकार* की जानकारी के लिए 

क्लिक करे

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत ही बडिया जानकारी ज्ञानवर्धक सूत्र 
> इस साईट द्वारा आप गांधीजी के बारे मैं जानकारी प्राप्त कर सकते है





> गुरु जी एक साईट मेरी तरफ से भी 
> हिंदू धरम से सम्बंधित *हर प्रकार* की जानकारी के लिए 
> 
> क्लिक करे


*जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद......
*

----------


## Pandit G

> वाकई मैं सर आपने बहुत अच्छी  अच्छी साईट बताई है कृपया थोडा जल्दी जल्दी बताये ताकिन इंटेरेस्ट बना रहा रहे
> मैं अब फोरम पर सबसे पहले तकनीकी जानकारी वाले फोल्डर पर आकर चेक करता हु की आपने कोई अपडेट किया है या नहीं 
> 
> आप बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद जानकारी बढ़ने के लिए


*यही हाल मेरा है............*

----------


## hardeepmaan

*बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है +++रेपो सवीकार करे*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *बहुत अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे है +++रेपो सवीकार करे*





सूत्र आगमन के लिए धन्यवाद मित्र..........

----------


## pradip1981

क्या कोई ऐसी वेबसाइट है जो मोबाइल नंबर देने पर उसका पूरा एड्रेस बता सके.

----------


## apki.rashmi

> कल चलेगा रश्मि जी





> u r welcome!
> 
> kya aap koi aisi site bata sakte hai jis par Simple Electrical/Electronics ke ppt/pdf  aur  woking projects banane ka matter mil sake 6-10th Level.
> 
> Koi site/software hai jo songs ko aawaaj hata kar sirf music de sake.


मैं इंतेजर कर रही हु। क्या हुआ ? नहीं मिली क्या कोई साइट? 
एक और निवेदन: हिन्दी-english डिक्शनरी (जो हिन्दी शब्द का इंग्लिश word बताए) का डाउन्लोड लिंक मिल सकता है क्या?

----------


## Teach Guru

> क्या कोई ऐसी वेबसाइट है जो मोबाइल नंबर देने पर उसका पूरा एड्रेस बता सके.


ऐसी कोई भी साईट नहीँ है जहाँ पुरा एड्रेस मिल जाए कोई भी कम्पनी किसी की व्यक्तिगत जानकारी खुलेआम नहीँ दे सकती। कुछ साईट है जहाँ न. देने पर सेवा प्रदाता और राज्य का नाम दिखाई देता है, धन्यवाद।

----------


## Teach Guru

> मैं इंतेजर कर रही हु। क्या हुआ ? नहीं मिली क्या कोई साइट? 
> एक और निवेदन: हिन्दी-english डिक्शनरी (जो हिन्दी शब्द का इंग्लिश word बताए) का डाउन्लोड लिंक मिल सकता है क्या?


मित्र मैँ इन दिनो थोङा व्यस्त हुँ जल्द हि आपको बताउँगा, डिक्शनरी आप सोफ्टवेयर ओन डिमाँड मेँ माँगे, धन्यवाद।

----------


## rocky1186

जैसा नाम वैसा काम...
वाकई अच्छी जानकारी दे रहे हो।
नियमित अपडेट करतें रहें।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सर जी मुझे कोई ऐसी साईट का लिंक मिलेगा जहाँ मैं discovery,national geographic हिंदी में देख सकूं लाइव 
अगर नहीं तो हिंदी में डब हुए प्रोग्राम को डाउनलोड करने की कोई साईट 
या दोनों ही*

----------


## avixxx

bahut achcha sutra hain aapka.. bahut bahut dhanyavad

----------


## Teach Guru

> bahut achcha sutra hain aapka.. bahut bahut dhanyavad


धन्यवाद मित्र.............

----------


## moveen1975

> मैं इंतेजर कर रही हु। क्या हुआ ? नहीं मिली क्या कोई साइट? 
> एक और निवेदन: हिन्दी-english डिक्शनरी (जो हिन्दी शब्द का इंग्लिश word बताए) का डाउन्लोड लिंक मिल सकता है क्या?


aap is site se hindi-english, english-hindi dictionery (ek hi dictionery men dono)  download kar sakti hain "www.sheelgupta.blogspot.com"

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे कोई ऐसी साईट का लिंक मिलेगा जहाँ मैं discovery,national geographic हिंदी में देख सकूं लाइव 
> अगर नहीं तो हिंदी में डब हुए प्रोग्राम को डाउनलोड करने की कोई साईट 
> या दोनों ही*


:confused::(:(

----------


## Teach Guru

> :confused::(:(


मित्र मुझे अभी ऐसी कोई साईट नहीँ मिली, मिलते हि PM कर दुँगाँ।

----------


## swami ji

प्रिय  दोस्त  आप एस सूत्र में नयी साइड दे .....राजवीर

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Teach Guru

*किसी भी तस्वीर को आस्की में परिवर्तित करें ओनलाईन* 






आस्कीफाई नाम का वेब अनुप्रयोग किसी भी चित्र को आस्की में परिवर्तित करने वाला शायद सबसे तेज अनुप्रयोग है। 
यह आपकी तस्वीरों को सर्वर में अपलोड नही करता बल्कि आपके ब्राउजर में ही एचटीएमएल५ की ताकत का उपयोग 
करके तुरंत तस्वीर को आस्की में बदल देता है।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने के लिए यहां क्लिक करें  
धन्यवाद |

----------


## Teach Guru

*वैध तरीके से टोरंट डाउनलोड करें*




जहां टोरंट पायरेसी के लिए बदनाम हो चुके हैं वहीं क्लियर बिट्स डॉट नेट जैसे जाल स्थल राहत पहुंचाते हैं। 
यहां आपको पूरी तरह से वैध फाइलें डाउनलोड हेतु उपलब्ध मिलेंगी। क्लियर बिट्स में फाइलें क्रियेटिव कॉमन्स
या इसी के समान लाइसेंसों वाली होती हैं। अत: यदि आप कम्प्यूटर पर कोई कला आदि से संबंधित कोई कार्य 
कर रहे हों तो आपको यहां से बिना कोई नियम तोड़े संसाधन प्राप्त कर सकते हैं। यदि आपके पास कोई टोरंट क्लाइंट 
नही है तो भी चिंता की बात नही क्लियर बिट्स में वेब आधारित जावा टोरंट क्लाइंट पहले से ही है। अत: फाइलें डाउनलोड
करते समय ऐसा लगता ही नही है कि किसी टोरंट को डाउनलोड कर रहे हैं।

इस वेबसाइट पर जाने के लिए यहां क्लिक करें 
धन्यवाद |

----------


## swami ji

आचा हे भाई ,,मुझे  dvd (vob file ) se hd mp4 canvatar chahiye ,,,,fu;; ver ... pls help me 

ये आप दोगे तो में आपका आभारी रहूगा ....राजवीर 

टोटल वीडियो कान्वातर हे में मेरे पास उसे आचा कहिये ,,,

----------


## sweeetfriend

Learning any language press of a button!
http://www.goethe-verlag.com/book2/AR/INDEX.HTM

Click on a download  icon to download all 100 mp3 files. 
Click on a book for more information! 
Click on a flag to learn a language!

----------


## Teach Guru

*टोरेंट फाइल के लिए बेहतर विकल्प*







टोरेंट फाइल्स बड़ी फाइल और सॉफ्टवेयर को डाउनलोड करने के लिए ज्यादा सुविधाजनक उपाय हैं 
पर टोरेंट फाइल्स की साईट पर एक बड़ी समस्या है उनके विज्ञापन जो की अक्सर पोर्न विज्ञापन होते हैं ।
ऐसे में टोरेंट फाइल के लिए अग्रणी वेबसाइट The Pirate Bay लेकर आई है अपनी एक नयी वेबसाइट 
जिसमें विज्ञापन हैं ही नहीं ।
है तो ये एक तरह से The Pirate Bay ही, पर विज्ञापन के बिना ।


वेबसाइट का लिंक यहाँ है...

----------


## Teach Guru

*फेसबुक पर लिखिए अनोखा नॉवल*

सोशल साइट फेसबुक के जरिए एक अनोखा नॉवल लिखा जा रहा है। इस नॉवल को लिखने की शुरुआत दिल्ली के इमैनुअल ने की है , लेकिन दिलचस्प बात यह है कि इसके आगे की कहानी कोई भी फेसबुक यूजर आगे बढ़ा सकता है। ऐडवर्टाइज़िंग प्रफेशनल इमैनुअल उप्पुटुरु का दावा है कि अब तक ऐसी किताब नहीं लिखी गई है। इस नॉवल का नाम है वंस ( एक बार ) । इसे फेसबुक के पेज ' पीपल लाइक यू एंड मी ' पर देखा जा सकता है। अब तक 30 लोग इसकी कहानी आगे बढ़ा चुके हैं। 

न सिर्फ इमैनुअल , बल्कि इसके अब तक के 30 लेखकों में से किसी को भी नहीं पता है कि आगे चलकर इसकी कहानी रोमांटिक , थ्रिलर या कॉमिडी के रंग में रंग जाएगी। जरूरी नहीं कि इसके लिखने वाले एक दूसरे को जानते हों , बस कोई भी इस कहानी को आगे बढ़ाकर दूसरे के लिए छोड़ देता है। कहानी में एकरसता न आ जाए , इसलिए एक राइटर एक बार लिखने के बाद अगली पांच पोस्ट तक कुछ नहीं लिख सकता।

इस किताब के शुरुआती तीन पैरा इमैनुअल ने लिखे थे। इमैनुअल का कहानी पर कोई कंट्रोल नहीं है , लेकिन वह उन हिस्सों को हटा देते हैं , जो आपत्तिजनक हैं। इस बारे में इमैनुअल का कहना है कि यह एक एक्सपेरिमेंट है , जिसमें हम देखना चाहते हैं कि अनजान लोग मिलकर साहित्य की रचना कर सकते हैं या नहीं। मैं सलमान रुश्दी या चेतन भगत की तरह लिखने की बात नहीं कर रहा हूं , यह आम आदमी की कहानी है।

इस अनोखे उपन्यास का आइडिया इमैनुअल को तब आया , जब वह अपने सात साल के बेटे के साथ खेल रहे थे। बहरहाल उम्मीद है कि अगले 3-4 महीनों में यह किताब अपने क्लाइमैक्स पर पहुंच जाएगी। 

फेसबुक के इस पेज पर जाने के लिए यहां क्लिक करें।

----------


## Teach Guru

*  ऑनलाइन वर्चुअल पंजाबी की बोर्ड|*





अगर आप अपने कंप्यूटर में या फिर किसी वेबसाइट पर पंजाबी में कुछ लिखना चाहते है,
 तो आप के लिए ऑनलाइन वर्चुअल पंजाबी की बोर्ड उपलब्ध है|
जी हां ऑनलाइन पंजाबी लिखने के लिए आप श्री वाहेगुरु नामक साईट पर जाये और पंजाबी में ऑन लाइन टाइप करे|  

वेबसाइट यहाँ है |

----------


## Teach Guru

*किस में कितना दम है ?*




अंडा खाना आपके लिए ज्यादा फायेदेमंद है या फिर सेब खाना,किस में किस से ज्यदा पोष्टिक तत्व है इन सब के बारे में अगर आप जानकारी चाहते है तो आप Twofoods नाम के वेबसाइट की सहयेता ले सकते है|
इस वेबसाइट पैर आप किन्ही दो खाने की चीजों का आपस में कम्पेयर कर सकते है की किस में कितना पोष्टिक तत्व है |

वेबसाइट पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें|

----------


## Teach Guru

*अपने दोस्तों और रिश्तेदारों के जन्मदिन का एलार्म लगाये*



जी हा अब आप अपने दोस्तों के जन्म दिन को birthdayalarm.com के सहायता से याद रख सकते है 
 या फिर उनके लिए इ मेल और इ कार्ड लिख के उनके जन्मदिन के हिसाब से सेट कर सकते है,
 जो उनके जन्मदिन के दिन अपने आप उनको मिल जायेगा|

लिंक यहाँ है |

----------


## Teach Guru

मित्र लोग अपडेट करने को कह रहै थे, अब जब अपडेट किया तो यहाँ कोई आया हि नहीँ.......

----------


## Teach Guru

विडियो साईटस जहाँ यू-ट्यूब से कई गुना बेहतर विडियो मौजूद है ...तो इन्हें भी देखिये




यू-ट्यूब बेशक विडियो दुनिया का बेताज बादशाह है | पर आज कई और भी साईट है, जहाँ पर आप यू-ट्यूब से भी बेहतर विडियो तथा फीचर्स मौजूद है | जब सुविधाएँ मौजूद है तो क्यों न उन्हें आजमाया जाये | आईये यहाँ उन्ही साईट के बारे में चर्चा करते है |

१.     Hulu

 

हूलू (HULU) वाकई बहुत ही जबरदस्त साईट है, जहाँ बेहतर क्वालिटी में टीवी प्रोग्राम तथा कई और विडियो मौजूद है | इस साईट की मुख्य विशेषता यहाँ उपलब्ध विडियो की क्वालिटी है |

२.     Blip.tv 



ये साईट यू-ट्यूब की स्थापना वर्ष (२००५) में ही शुरू हुई थी | आज यहाँ सिर्फ टीवी सीरियल्स ही नहीं बल्कि स्वन्त्रत रूप से फिल्ममेकर्स द्वारा तैयार किये गए सीरियल्स (विडियो) भी मौजूद है | ऐसे स्वन्त्रत रूप तैयार किये गए सीरियल्स (विडियो) की संख्या यहाँ लगभग 48,000 तक पहुँच गयी है | तथा इसके दर्शकों की संख्या लगभग 22,000,000 हो गयी है |

३.     5 Min



ये साईट काफी यूजफुल हो सकती है, खासकर जब आपको कोई कांसेप्ट या बात समझ नहीं आ रही हो | यहाँ ऐसे कई टोपिक पर मात्र ५ मिनट्स के विडियो भरे पड़े है | जो कि आपको समझाने में बहुत मदद करेंगे | 

४.     Stickam


इस साईट पर आपको बेहतर से बेहतर लाइव चल रहे विडियो या सीरियल्स की स्ट्रीमिंग मिलेगी | यहाँ आप भी अपना शो चला सकते है | तथा पिछले स्ट्रीमिंग विडियो को भी देखने की सुविधा यहाँ आपको मिलेगी |

५.     Vimeo



जबर्दस्त साईट , यू-ट्यूब का एक बेहतर विकल्प साबित हो सकते है | यहाँ के विडियो की क्वालिटी बहुत ही बढ़िया है | साथ ही यहाँ विडियो सर्च करना बहुत ही आसान है | इसके लगभग ३ मिलियन मेम्बर बन चुके है , तथा लगभग १७००० विडियो प्रतिदिन अपलोड होते है |

६.     Blinkx



अब आप कंफ्यूज हो रहे होंगे कि किस साईट पर जाकर विडियो ढूढ़े जाये | चलो आप इस साईट पर जाकर लगभग सारे विडियो सर्च कर सकते है | ये बहुत ही जबर्दस्त विडियो सर्च इंजन है | अगर यहाँ मौजूद विडियो के कुल साइज़ की बात जाये तो लगभग ये ३५ मिलियन घंटे तक पहुँच जायेगी | वैसे इस काम के लिए आप गूगल विडियो सर्च को भी चुन सकते है | साथ एक और साईट World Wide Internet TV (WiiTV) जहाँ लगभग सारे विडियो उपलब्ध है |

कुछ और साईट :

http://www.atom.com/

http://bigthink.com/

http://www.ustream.tv/

www.metacafe.com/

http://www.brightcove.com/

http://stage6.divx.com/

http://www.veoh.com/

http://one.revver.com/revver



ये आलेख मेरा नहीं है, सब गूगल बाबा की मेहरबानी है............ धन्यवाद.....

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिय  दोस्त  आप एस सूत्र में नयी साइड दे .....राजवीर


सुत्र आपका इँतजार कर रहा है भाई...

----------


## niraj161

बड़े भाई क्या आप कोई असा साईट बता सकते है जिसमे डाटा स्टोर करू पर उसे डाउनलोड करे उस साईट पर ना जना पड़े जेसा की moviesmobile पर होता है

----------


## gill1313

> *अब आप भी मुफ्त में बना सकते हैं अपनी वेबसाइट*
> जी हां, आप न केवल अपनी वेबसाइट मुफ्त में बना सकते हैं बल्कि गूगल आपकी वेबसाइट की एक साल तक देखभाल भी फ्री में करेगा। देश में इंटरनेट इस्तेमाल करने वालों की संख्या 10 करोड़ से ऊपर पहुंच गई है। ऐसे में गूगल ने देश में छोटे उद्यमियों के लिए एक बड़ी पहल करते हुए उन्हें मुफ्त वेबसाइट का ऑफर दिया है बड़ी कंपनियां तो अपनी वेबसाइट मेंटेन कर लेती हैं लेकिन छोटी कंपनियों को इसमें परेशानी आती है।
> गूगल ने छोटे बिजनेस करने वालों को टारगेट करते हुए एक प्राग्राम लांच किया है जिसमें कोई भी बिजनेसमैन अपने बिजनेस को इंटरनेट के माध्यम से प्रमोट कर सकता है। फ्री वेबसाइट भी बना सकता है। गूगल के मुताबिक भारत में 80 लाख लोग छोटे और मीडियम लेवल पर व्यापार करते हैं जिसमें से सिर्फ 4 लाख लोग ही अपनी वेबसाइट चलाते हैं और इसमें से भी सिर्फ 1 लाख लोग ही अपनी वेबसाइट को मेंटेन कर पाते हैं। 
> आपको बता दें कि इनमें 45 लाख रिटेलर्स,25 लाख सर्विस  प्रोवाइडर,मैन्यूफ  क्चरिंग, ट्रैवल और एजूकेशन से जुड़े बिजनेस हैं। गूगल का लक्ष्य  है कि अगले एक साल में 5 लाख एमएमबी (छोटे और मध्यम लेवल का बिजनेस करने वाले) अपनी वेबसाइट बना लें। इसके लिए गूगल ने होस्टगेटोर कंपनी से समझौता किया है जो एक साल तक इन वेबसाइट्स मेंटेन करने के साथ इनके मालिकों को तकनीकी मदद भी देंगे।
> आप भी अपनी साइट बनाने के लिये इस लिंक पर क्लिक करें


क्या कोई ऐसा लिंक है के मैं यू के में भी वेबसाइट बना सकूँ मुफ्त में नीलिमा जी

----------


## ajau4u

इतनी बढिया जानकारी के लिए धनयवाद Teach Guru जी ......

----------


## Teach Guru

*डाउनलोड करें फेसबुक वीडियो ऑनलाइन*



अगर आप फेसबुक के वीडियो बिना किसी सॉफ्टवेयर स्थापित किये मुफ़्त डाउनलोड करना चाहते है तो यह साइट आपकी मदद कर सकती है l

फेसबुक वीडियो डाउनलोड की सुविधा देने वाली साईट है Facebook Video Down l 
इस साईट के द्वारा वीडियो डाउनलोड करने के लिए आपको उसका URL इस साईट में डाल कर डाउनलोड बटन पर क्लिक करना है, 
उसके बाद यह साईट एक नये टेब में वह वीडियो दिखाने लगेगी, जिसे की आप राइट क्लिक के ऑप्सन “Save Video As” द्वारा सेव कर सकतें हैं
यह उक्त वीडियो डाउनलोड कर देगी l



साथ ही यह साईट फेसबुक के प्रसिद्ध वीडियो की सूची भी प्रदान करती है |

*वेबसाइट का लिंक यहाँ है...*

----------


## ajau4u

धन्यवाद गुरु जी ...

----------


## Teach Guru

*आज में आपको ऐसी साईट के बारे में बता रहा हु जहा आपको एक से बढकर  एक भारतीय सॉफ्टवेर मिलेंगे जिनके आप Trial version डाउनलोड भी कर सकते हो |*

*वेबसाइट का लिंक यहाँ है..*

----------


## viraj

koi live program dekhne ka site batao ...plzzzzzzzzzz

----------


## ajau4u

> koi live program dekhne ka site batao ...plzzzzzzzzzz




मित्र आप इस साईट का इस्तेमाल करके देखो

----------


## sohail1266

mujhe free website banane ka tarika chahiye

----------


## jaysingh

हेल्लो सर!
www.torrfic.com की तरह कोई और वेबसाइट हो तो कृपया करके बताएं,

----------


## shankar52

> *अपने मोबाइल से पुरे 25 मिनट फ्री में बात करे किसी भी नंबर पर* 
> 
> मैं आपको ऐसी साईट पर लेकर चलता हु जहा आप आप किसी भी नंबर पर 25 मिनट तक अपने मोबाइल से फ्री में कॉल कर सकते हो और आपका बेलेन्स भी नहीं कटेगा यानि आप अपने कम्पूटर से फोन मिलोगे लेकिन बात अपने मोबाइल से ही करोगे आज मैं आपको छोटी सी ट्रिक बताने जा रहा हु जिससे आप पुरे 25 मिनट तक बात कर सकते हो वो भी फ्री में
> 
> 25 मिनट फ्री में बात करने के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करें  
> 
> यहाँ आपको 2 ओप्संश दिखाई देंगे जिसमे आपको सबसे पहले अपना देश सलेक्ट करने के बाद नंबर और दूसरी साइड वो नंबर डालना है जिस नंबर पर आपको कॉल करनी है नंबर डालने के बाद सबमिट पर क्लीक करे सबमिट पर क्लीक करने के बाद आपको निचे एक नंबर दिखाई देगा|
> आपको इस दिए हुए नंबर पर अपने फ़ोन से मिस कॉल करनी है मिस कॉल करने के बाद आपको तुरंत ही एक नंबर से कॉल आयेगी आप उस कॉल को रिसीव करे और जिस दोस्त का नंबर आपने इस साईट पर डाला था उससे पुरे 25 मिनट तक बाते करे|


इसमें क्या करना होगा  कुछ भी शो नहीं कर रहा  सिंग उप करना होगा

----------


## Anand.bahadurgarh

*टेक गुरु जी यार कोई नई साईट बताओ
 आपने अच्छी साईट बताई कुछ और बता कर ज्ञानवर्धन कीजिये*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *टेक गुरु जी यार कोई नई साईट बताओ
>  आपने अच्छी साईट बताई कुछ और बता कर ज्ञानवर्धन कीजिये*



*अब flipkart से खरीदिये गाने भी...*





ऑनलाइन पायरेसी से गाने डाउनलोड करना छोड़कर अगर आप वैधानिक रूप से गाने प्राप्त करना चाहते हैं 
तो ऑनलाइन मेगा स्टोर flipkart से अब आप गाने भी खरीद कर डाउनलोड कर सकते हैं।

flipkart ने नयी सेवा online music store शुरू की हैं जिसमें गाने और एल्बम बिक्री के लिए उपलब्ध करा रहा है ।

इसमें आप digital cart में गाने या एल्बम चुनकर भुगतान करके । fkdm extension में फाइल प्राप्त करेंगे इसमें आपके 
द्वारा खरीदे गए गानों की जानकारियाँ होंगी ।
फिर आपको “Flyte Download Manager” डाउनलोड कर इन्स्टाल करना होगा इस डाउनलोड मैनेजर में आप । 
fkdm extension फाइल जिसे आपने पहले डाउनलोड किया है उसे चुने । अब ये डाउनलोड मैनेजर आपके गाने या 
अल्बम डाउनलोड कर देगा जिसे आप उपयोग कर सकते हैं ।


अभी फिलहाल सीमित गाने ही उपलब्ध हैं पर समय के साथ अगर ये पायरेसी से बचा रहा तो इसके बेहतर होने की काफी संभावना है । 

वैबसाइट यहाँ है।

----------


## mamta007

*एक स्टाइलिश साइट*




यदि आपको खत लिखने का शौक है और इतिहास में भी रुचि रखते हैं तो इस साइट पर आना आपको अवश्य अच्छा लगेगा। 
यह एक स्टाइलिश साइट है जिस पर कई सारे स्कैन्ड लैटर, टेलिग्राम, फैक्स आदि मिलेंगे। यहां अल्बर्ट आइंस्टीन द्वारा अमेरिकी 
राष्ट्रपति फ्रेंक्लिन डिलानो रूजवेल्ट को लिखा पत्र भी शामिल है, जिसमें उन्होंने उन्हें एटॉमिक रिसर्च करने के लिए प्रेरित किया है।

आप इस वेबसाइट से अपने फेसबुक, ट्विटर या गूगल बज एकाउंट के जरिए भी जुड़ सकते हैं। सहूलियत के लिए खतों को कला, 
विज्ञान, हास्य, शिकायत, आभार, प्यार, राजनीति, संगीत आदि विभिन्न श्रेणियों में बांटा गया है। यहां आपको आकर नहीं लगेगा 
कि खत बीते जमाने की बात बन गए हैं।


वेबसाइट पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लिक करें।

----------


## mamta007

*ड्रग साइट में मिलेगी किसी भी दवा के दुष्प्रभावों की जानकारी*
*

**


*ड्रग साइट विभिन्न प्रकार की दवाओं का एक  डाटाबेस है। इसमें किसी भी ड्रग का नाम लिखकर खोजने से उसके दुष्प्रभावों  के संबंध में ढेर सारे आंकड़े प्रस्तुत हो जाते हैं। ड्रग साइट को ये सभी  आंकड़े संयुक्त राज्य अमेरिका के खाद्य एवं औषधि प्रशासन से मिलते हैं। इन  आंकड़ों को आप सीएसवी फार्मेट में डाउनलोड भी कर सकते हैं। दवाओं के विषय  में शोध करने वालों के लिए बहुत ही काम की साइट हो सकती है।*


वेबसाइट का लिंक यहाँ है...*

----------


## Teach Guru

क्या आपकी मेल ID हेकर के निशाने पर है। 


कई बार हैकर हमारी साईटो या मेल को हैक करके उनसे जानकारीयाँ हासिल करते है तथा हमारे पासवर्ड चोरी कर लेते है पर अब आपको परेशान होने की जरूरत नही है मै आज आपको ऐसी साईट की जानकारी देने जा रहा हूँ जहा से आप मालूम कर सकते हो की आपकी मेल ID को किसी के द्वारा हेक तो नही किया गया है ये साईट डाटाबेस की सहायता से मदद करके हमे बता देती है कि हमारी मेल ID की स्थिति क्या है बस हमे इस बेब पर जाकर अपनी मेल ID डालनी है यदि जरूरत पडती है तो हमे अपनी मेल का पासवर्ड बदल लेना चाहिये।  वेबसाईट यहाँ है।

----------


## mamta007

बहुत हि नायाब जानकारी दि है दिनेश...

----------


## The Unique

*बहुत बढीया जानकारी दे रहे हो गुरु*

----------


## The Hacker

कमाल कर दिया गुरु नित नई वेबसाइट बताते रहेँ, धन्यवाद।

----------


## jyasurat

*बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी....**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..**धन्यवाद ..*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे कोई ऐसी साईट का लिंक मिलेगा जहाँ मैं discovery,national geographic हिंदी में देख सकूं लाइव 
> अगर नहीं तो हिंदी में डब हुए प्रोग्राम को डाउनलोड करने की कोई साईट 
> या दोनों ही*





> मित्र मुझे अभी ऐसी कोई साईट नहीँ मिली, मिलते हि PM कर दुँगाँ।


*सर जी  मेरी मांग का क्या हुआ ??????????????*

----------


## RANAJI1982

> *सर जी  मेरी मांग का क्या हुआ ??????????????*




मित्र दिनेश जी, ये मांग तो मेरी भी है..................

----------


## hot-men

*मित्र मुझे डिस्कवरी और नेशनल जिओग्राफी चेनल के हिन्दी लिंक मिल सकते है.
अगर नहीं तो हिन्दी मैं डब प्रोग्राम कहाँ से डाउनलोड किये जा सकते है.
*

----------


## SatyanSrivastava

ab tak ke saare link dekhe aur aapko dhanyvaad is jaankaari ke liye

----------


## Teach Guru

> ab tak ke saare link dekhe aur aapko dhanyvaad is jaankaari ke liye


सुत्र आगमन और अपने विचार रखने के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## Teach Guru

*सब कुछ टेस्ट कीजिये* 





दोस्तों  आज जो ट्रिक मैं बताने जा रहा हु उसके जरिये आपको कुछ भी टेस्ट करना हो तो  आप इसके जरिये सब कुछ टेस्ट कर सकते हैं। जैसे अगर आपको साईट का पेज रेंक  चेक करना हो या फिर उसके कीवर्ड, या मेटा टेग, या फिर उस साईट की डिटेल पता  करनी हो की वो कब बनी हैं, जैसी कई सुविधाए *Test Everything* के जरिये  आसानी से हो सकता हैं वो भी मुफ्त में क्यों हैं ना मजेदार। और इसमें कई  सारे टूल्स हैं जिनके बारे में आपको वेबसाइट पर जाने पर पता चल जायेगा।

----------


## Teach Guru

*बढाइये अपनी साईट या ब्लॉग का रेंक ...*



दोस्तों अब जो साईट मैं आपको बताने जा रहा हु उसके जरिये आप अपनी साईट या ब्लॉग  का रेंक को बड़ी ही आसानी से सुधार सकते हैं. कई बार होता क्या हैं की  आपने काफी अच्छे अच्छे आर्टिकल लिखे होते हैं अपने चिट्ठे या साईट पर लेकिन  कोई भी यूजर पहली बार आपकी साईट पर आएगा तो उसे काफी कठिनाईयों का सामना  करना पड़ सकता हैं।
जैसे की उसने कोई नई पोस्टिंग देखी, अगर वो उसे पसंद ना आई तो वो तुरंत साईट को बंद कर सकता हैं।
या उसे कुछ जरूरी चीज के बारे में जानना हो, वो ना जान पाए ऐसी ही कई सारी परेशानी हो सकती हैं उसे  इसी के लिए ये जरूरी हो जाता हैं की आप अपनी साईट का मैनेजमेंट काफी ही  बढ़िया ढंग से  ऐसा करे की आपकी साईट के उपयोगकर्ताओ को सब कुछ सामने ही  मिल जाये और वो अगली बार भी आपकी ही साईट पर आना पसंद भी करेगा।
इसके लिए सबसे सीधा और सरल उपाए ये हैं की आप अपनी साईट ये ब्लॉग में *विबाया*  के द्वारा दिए गए टूलबार को अपनी साईट में इन्स्टाल कर ले जो की आपकी साईट  खुलने पर ही आपकी साईट या ब्लॉग के ठीक नीचे ही प्रकट होगी।
*Wibaya Toolbar for Blogs & WebSites*
इस टूलबार के फायदे क्या हैं?
अगर आपने ये टूलबार अपनी साईट या ब्लॉग में इन्स्टाल कर लिया तो आपको कुछ और अपने चिट्ठे या ब्लॉग में लगाने की जरूरत नहीं पड़ेगी।
इसके कई फायेदे हैं और इसके कुछ बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण टूल की जानकारी नीचे दी गयी हैं। जिनसे आपको काफी फायदा हो सकता हैं।
१) इस टूलबार में सबसे अच्छा टूल इसका *सर्च बॉक्स* हैं जो हर तरह की  सर्चिंग की सुविधा देता हैं। अगर आपको या आपकी साईट के उपयोगकर्ता को अगर  कुछ आपके ब्लॉग या साईट में कुछ तलाशना हो तो वो सीधे ही इसमें तलाश सकता  हैं। और यदि उसे नेट पर कुछ और तलाशना हो तो ये सुविधा भी इसमें दी हुई हैं  इससे कोई भी उपयोगकर्ता आपकी साईट को छोड़ का नहीं जायेगा. और वो वहीँ बना  रहेगा।
२) इसका दूसरा अच्छा टूल इसका *भाषा परिवर्तन* का हैं जिसके जरिये आप  का चिटठा या ब्लॉग किसी एक संकुचित क्षेत्र या किसी विशेष भाषा वर्ग या किसी विशेष समुदाय के लिए नहीं बल्कि पुरे विश्व के लिए बन जायेगा। इसका फायदा ये हैं की अब आपके ब्लॉग या साईट को वो लोग भी पढ़ सकेंगे जिन्हें आपकी साईट या ब्लॉग में दी गयी भाषा का ज्ञान ना हो. और इससे भी आपके साईट पर  ट्रेफिक बढेगा.
३) इसके जरिये आपके सारी *ताजातरीन पोस्ट* एक एक साथ नजर आएँगी वो भी आपकी साईट में एक नयी पॉपअप बॉक्स में।
४)इसके जरिये आप ये भी जान सकते हैं की आपकी साईट पर कितने व्यक्ति आये और कितने ऑनलाइन हैं।
६) इसके जरिये आप अपने उन दोस्तों या अनुयायियों से भी सीधे जुड़ जायंगे  क्योंकि इसमें आप अपना फेसबुक का फेनबॉक्स को भी जोड़ सकते हैं और ट्विट्टर के के सारे ताजातरीन पोस्ट या ट्विट्स भी अपने साईट या चिट्ठे के उपयोगकर्ताओ के समक्ष रख सकते हैं।


और इसमें कई और भी सेवाए हैं जिन्हें अगर अपने इस टूलबार में यदि जोड़ दिया तो आपको कोई और सेवा का उपयोग करने की आवश्यकता नहीं पड़ेगी क्योंकि सब कुछ एक सिंपल से बार में ऐसे फिट हो जाता हैं और तो और साईट के खुलने की  स्पीड पर इसका ज्यादा कोई ख़ास प्रभाव नहीं पड़ता हैं।
और इसमें कोई भी नया टूल आपको यदि जोड़ना हो तो आप नीचे दिए गए विडियो को देखे जिसके जरिये आपको काफी मदद मिलेगी।

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे कोई ऐसी साईट का लिंक मिलेगा जहाँ मैं discovery,national geographic हिंदी में देख सकूं लाइव 
> अगर नहीं तो हिंदी में डब हुए प्रोग्राम को डाउनलोड करने की कोई साईट 
> या दोनों ही*


*सर जी मेरी मांग का भी कुछ करें*

----------


## thenawnitkumar

_सर
विभन्न वेबसाइट पर भाती-भाती के एप्लिकेसन होते है जिनमे कुछ बड़े काम के भी होते है, किन्तु ये कैसे जाने कि कौन-सा वेबसाइट वारेस या मॉल-वेर से सुरक्षित है या फेक नहीं है  ...??? धन्यवाद_

----------


## Teach Guru

*एनिमेशन फिल्म बनाएँ*आप बड़ी आसानी से खुद की एनिमेशन फिल्म बना सकते है:

http://www.xtranormal.com/

http://www.abcya.com/animate.htm

http://www.creatoon.com/

http://goanimate.com/videomaker/full/action

http://www.fluxtime.com/

http://www.instructables.com/id/Simp...vot-Animation/

http://www.miniclip.com/sketch-star/en/

http://www.stykz.net/index.php 

http://scratch.mit.edu/

http://www.pencil-animation.org/

http://www.tabkids.com/htm/download.htm

http://download.cnet.com/CreaToon/30...ml?tag=lst-0-2

http://www.artoonix.com/en/download.html

http://rbytes.net/software/stickman-demo-review/

http://jellycam.co.uk/

http://stopmotionmovies.yolasite.com/

http://www.wevideo.com/

http://animoto.com/

http://www.stupeflix.com/

http://www.shwup.com/

http://flixtime.com/

http://www.masher.com/

http://www.zimmertwins.com/

http://www.samanimation.com/?option=com_seyret&Itemid

----------


## navinavin

www.antarvasna.com

hidi me adult kahaani pade.......

----------


## Teach Guru

> www.antarvasna.com
> 
> hidi me adult kahaani pade.......


*
वाह भाई कमाल कर दिया....
*

----------


## RANAJI1982

मित्रो मै आज ये साइट लाया हूँ उन मित्रो के लिये जो मोबाइल से नेट तो चलाना चाहते है ! पर सेटिग की वजह से परेशान रहते है ! इस साइट पर आपको मिलेगी दुनिया की ज्यादातर मोबाइल कम्पनीयो की नेट सेटिग्स.............

http://www.digitalgalleryindia.com/a...-4g-global.php

----------


## donsplender

स्वतन्त्रता दिवस की आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!
                                              ..................................chakra............................
स्वतन्त्रता दिवस की आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं !!

----------


## love.15

स्वतन्त्रता दिवस की आप सभी को हार्दिक शुभकामनाएं

----------


## donsplender

> www.antarvasna.com
> 
> hidi me adult kahaani pade.......


मुझे भी आज ही पता लगा इस पोस्ट से...हा..हा..हा..!!!

----------


## akashkumarkhg

is software ke liye apka bahut bahut dhanyabad repo++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++

----------


## akashkumarkhg

> is software ke liye apka bahut bahut dhanyabad repo++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++++  ++++++++++++++++


 kya koi aisi website hai jo torrent file ko IDM ki tarah downloads kar sake kripya bataye

----------


## mukesh745

क्या कोई ऐसी साइट है जीससे sms send  करने से रुपये मिलते हो ओर मोबाइल रिचार्ज किया जाता हो

----------


## Good Boy

अच्छी मेहनत कर रहे हो। लोगों को तो गर्म मसाला विभाग से ही फुर्सत नहीं है।

----------


## Good Boy

आपने बहुत ही काम की जानकारी दी है।

----------


## Good Boy

कोई अंग्रेजी सिखाने वाली वेबसाइट दो।

----------


## parim6

अच्छा सूत्र है भाई

----------


## Chirag raaz

बहुत अच्छा लेकिन इससे अच्छा आप सीधी ये लिख देतेwww.google.com

----------


## raviravi_12

mujhe koi achi wesite batiye jahan free me achi website banai ja sake

----------


## Teach Guru

*टॉप 5 आंसर वेबसाइट्स**अगर आप  स्टूडेंट हैं तो टीचर से पूछ सकते हैं लेकिन जरूरी नहीं कि टीचर को हर सवाल  का जवाब आता हो। अगर आप बड़े हैं तो अपने साथियों से चर्चा कर सकते हैं  लेकिन हो सकता है कि वहां भी निराशा हाथ लगे। ऐसे में इंटरनेट पर मौजूद कुछ  आंसर वेबसाइट्स आपके लिए उपयोगी हो सकती हैं :*  


*http://answers.com*  
  इस किस्म की वेबसाइट का इससे अच्छा नाम कोई और नहीं हो सकता। साइट है भी अपने नाम के मुताबिक ही  ,  जहां मनोरंजन  ,  तकनीक  ,  भोजन  ,  कारोबार  ,  जानवर  ,  कार  ,  खेल  ,  राजनीति  ,  हॉबी जैसे विषयों पर हजारों सवालों के जवाब दिए गए हैं। सवाल पूछने के लिए आपको रजिस्टर करना होगा। इसके बाद पूछ तो सकते ही हैं  ,  दूसरों को जवाब भी दे सकते हैं। साइट का चेहरा-मोहरा आकर्षक है।  


*http://answers.yahoo.com*  
  मुझे मकान    मालिक के साथ किराए का अग्रिमेंट करना है  ,  ब्यौरा कहां मिलेगा  ?  क्या मुझे सोशल एंग्जाइटी डिस्ऑर्डर है  ?  एक-दूसरे से बिल्कुल अलग किस्म के सवाल पूछने का बेहतरीन ठिकाना है यह  ,   जहां याहू से जुड़े लाखों यूजर्स एक-दूसरे के सवालों के जवाब देते हैं और  वोटों के आधार पर सबसे अच्छा माना गया जवाब सबसे ऊपर दिखाया जाता है। इसका  भारतीय वर्जन भी है  http://in.answers.yahoo.com 

* http://qna.rediff.com*  
  भारतीयों के पूछे सवालों के जवाब देखने हैं तो रेडिफ पर जाइए। यहां रुपये-पैसे  ,  एजुकेशन  ,  करियर  ,  हेल्थ  ,  रिलेशनशिप  ,   बॉलिवुड जैसे टॉपिक्स के साथ-साथ रोजमर्रा की बातों से जुड़े सवाल पूछने  के लिए लोग आते हैं। सवाल पूछने और जवाब देने के लिए रेडिफ का मेंबर होना  जरूरी है। खास बात यह है कि यहां एक्सपर्ट्स के दिए जवाब भी मौजूद हैं  जिन्हें अलग से दिखाया जाता है।  

* http://ask.com*  
  यहां रिजल्ट्स को सवाल-जवाब के रूप में दिखाया जाता है। जैसे  what is a vegan diet?   जवाब अलग-अलग वेबसाइटों से इकट्ठे किए गए सर्च रिजल्ट्स पर आधारित होते  हैं और उनमें से ज्यादा मुफीद समझे गए रिजल्ट्स सबसे ऊपर दिखाई देते हैं।  किसी विषय पर कई पहलुओं को जानने का अच्छा जरिया है यह  ,  जो आपके सवाल के जवाब में खुद भी नए सवाल और नए एंगल सुझाता है।  

* http://sawaal.ibibo.com*  
  भारत से चलने वाला एक और पोर्टल जिसमें घर  ,  दफ्तर  ,  समाज  ,  शॉपिंग  ,  एजुकेशन  ,   फैशन जैसे विषयों पर सवाल-जवाब का खजाना मौजूद है। इसके दो फीचर दूसरों से  अलग और काफी अच्छे लगे। पहला है इंटरव्यू के सवाल जो स्टूडेंट्स और नौकरी  ढूंढने वालों के लिए उपयोगी हैं। दूसरा है लोकल शॉपिंग  ,  जिसके तहत आप अपने शहर में खरीदारी से जुड़े सवाल पूछ सकते हैं।

----------


## Mr. laddi

*सर जी मुझे किसी ऐसी साईट का पता चाहिए जहाँ से मैं अवार्ड शो को बढिया हाई क्वालिटी में डाउनलोड कर सकूं 
और डिस्कवरी या नेशनल जेओग्रफी के प्रोग्राम हिंदी में देख या डाउनलोड कर सकूं*

----------


## DIWANA DON

शानदार ज्ञानदार

----------


## Teach Guru

> शानदार ज्ञानदार


   स्वागत है आपका भाई..........

----------


## Teach Guru



----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे किसी ऐसी साईट का पता चाहिए जहाँ से मैं अवार्ड शो को बढिया हाई क्वालिटी में डाउनलोड कर सकूं 
> और डिस्कवरी या नेशनल जेओग्रफी के प्रोग्राम हिंदी में देख या डाउनलोड कर सकूं*


*सर जी मेरी मांग पूरी करेंगे क्या ???????????????*

----------


## Teach Guru

*फाइलें साझा करने के लिए उपयुक्त साइट ge.tt* 






बिना फाइल के आकार की चिंता किये उसे साझा करने या फिर फाइल भेजने का उपयुक्त मंच है ge.tt  सही है इस तरह की सेवा देने वाली बहुत सी साइटें हैं, मगर कुछ बातें ऐसी है जो ge.tt को विशेष बनाती है और वे हैं पजिंकरण करने की अनिवार्यता नहीं है, फाइल के आकार का बन्धन नहीं है और न ही फाइलों संख्याँ की कोई सीमा है। 

सबसे अच्छी विशेषता यह है कि डाउनलोड करने के लिए फाइल के पहले पूरा अपलोड होने तक प्रतिक्षा करने की जरूरत नहीं है।  एक तरफ जहाँ फाइल अपलोड हो रही हो, दुसरी तरफ इसका डाउनलोड शुरू किया जा सकता है।  साथ ही डाउनलोड सम्बन्धी आँकड़े भी उपलब्ध रहते है।

----------


## mamta007

*जाँच और उपाय आपका पासवर्ड कितना सुरक्षित?* 



क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं कि आपके द्वारा इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा पासवर्ड  कितना सुरक्षित है? यदि हाँ, तो आप इस साइट की मदद ले सकते हैं. यह साइट  आपके पासवर्ड की जाँच कर आपको बताएगी की वह सुरक्षित है या नहीं और आप  ओनलाइन खतरों से सुरक्षित हैं या नहीं. 

इसके लिए आपको इस साइट पर जाकर अपना पासवर्ड डालना होगा और यह साइट आपको बताएगी कि आपका पासवर्ड "कब तक" क्रेक हो सकता है. 

परंतु इस साइट का उपयोग अपने *अति गोपनीय* पासवर्ड की जाँच करने के लिए बिल्कुल ना करें. 

*वैसे आप सुरक्षित पासवर्ड बनाने के लिए निम्नलिखित बातों पर ध्यान दे सकते है:*

कभी भी अपने पारिवारिक व्यक्ति के नाम पर आधारित पासवर्ड ना बनाएँकिसी ऐसे अंको का उपयोग ना करें जो आपके जीवन से जुड़े हों. उदाहरण के लिए जन्मतिथिपासवर्ड बनाते समय अक्षर, अंक और कैपिटल और स्माल दोनों मूलाक्षरों का उपयोग करेंअपने लिए अलग अलग पासवर्ड बनाएँ. उदाहरण के लिए अपने ईमेल पासवर्ड का  ही इस्तेमाल बैंकिंग पासवर्ड या ट्रेडिंग अकाउंट का पासवर्ड बनाने में ना  करें. दोनों अलग अलग हों यह हितावह है.हो सके तो अपना पासवर्ड नियमित अंतराल के बाद बदलते रहेंअपने पासवर्ड को ऐसे किसी स्थान पर ना लिखें जो सर्वसुलभ होअपने पासवर्ड अपने किसी नजदीकी परिचित को बता कर रखें. यह जरूरी है.  क्योंकि दुर्घटनाएँ कभी भी हो सकती है, और उसके बाद आपकी महत्वपूर्ण ओनलाइन  जानकारियों तक आपके परिचित की पहुँच होनी आवश्यक हो जाती है.

----------


## manojdjoshi

> *फाइलें साझा करने के लिए उपयुक्त साइट ge.tt* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> बिना फाइल के आकार की चिंता किये उसे साझा करने या फिर फाइल भेजने का उपयुक्त मंच है ge.tt  सही है इस तरह की सेवा देने वाली बहुत सी साइटें हैं, मगर कुछ बातें ऐसी है जो ge.tt को विशेष बनाती है और वे हैं पजिंकरण करने की अनिवार्यता नहीं है, फाइल के आकार का बन्धन नहीं है और न ही फाइलों संख्याँ की कोई सीमा है। 
> 
> सबसे अच्छी विशेषता यह है कि डाउनलोड करने के लिए फाइल के पहले पूरा अपलोड होने तक प्रतिक्षा करने की जरूरत नहीं है।  एक तरफ जहाँ फाइल अपलोड हो रही हो, दुसरी तरफ इसका डाउनलोड शुरू किया जा सकता है।  साथ ही डाउनलोड सम्बन्धी आँकड़े भी उपलब्ध रहते है।


भाई अतिउपयोगी जानकारी बाटने के लिए आपका धन्यवाद 
फाइल शेयरिंग का ये बहुत ही बेस्ट host सर्वर हे

----------


## ashwanimale

> *फाइलें साझा करने के लिए उपयुक्त साइट ge.tt* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> बिना फाइल के आकार की चिंता किये उसे साझा करने या फिर फाइल भेजने का उपयुक्त मंच है ge.tt  सही है इस तरह की सेवा देने वाली बहुत सी साइटें हैं, मगर कुछ बातें ऐसी है जो ge.tt को विशेष बनाती है और वे हैं पजिंकरण करने की अनिवार्यता नहीं है, फाइल के आकार का बन्धन नहीं है और न ही फाइलों संख्याँ की कोई सीमा है। 
> 
> सबसे अच्छी विशेषता यह है कि डाउनलोड करने के लिए फाइल के पहले पूरा अपलोड होने तक प्रतिक्षा करने की जरूरत नहीं है।  एक तरफ जहाँ फाइल अपलोड हो रही हो, दुसरी तरफ इसका डाउनलोड शुरू किया जा सकता है।  साथ ही डाउनलोड सम्बन्धी आँकड़े भी उपलब्ध रहते है।


बहुत काम की जानकारी दी है मित्र

----------


## mamta007

*अपना शर्टॅ खुद डिजाइन करें* 



क्या आप कोई ऐसा शर्ट पहनना चाहते हैं जो खास तौर पर आपके लिए ही बनाया गया हो? क्या आप ऐसे कपड़े पहनना चाहेंगे जिसे पहनकर आप संतुष्ट हो सकें कि उस तरह के कपड़ॆ पहनने वाले आप एकमात्र व्यक्ति हैं!

ऐसा हो सकता है और इसके लिए आपको किसी मँहगे वस्त्र डिजाइनर की सेवा लेने की आवश्यकता भी नहीं है. अब शर्ट जैसे कपड़ों का ओनलाइन कस्टमाइज़ेशन कर उसका ऑर्डर देना सम्भव है.

30 वर्ष से कम उम्र के फान बी और उनके दो दोस्तों ने मिलकर एक ब्रांड तैयार किया है जिसका नाम है ब्लैंक लेबल. जैसा नाम वैसा कार्य. उनके द्वारा तैयार कपड़े ग्राहकों की रूचि के हिसाब से तैयार होते हैं. ग्राहक उनकी वेबसाइट पर अपने कपड़े तैयार करते हैं, भुगतान करते हैं और उनके कपड़े उनतक पहुँचा दिए जाते हैं. इस कम्पनी का दावा है कि वह 4 सप्ताह के भीतर दुनिया में कहीं भी कपडों की डेलिवरी कर सकते हैं.

फान बी का कहना है कि उनके द्वारा तैयार कपड़े अन्य रेडिमेड कपड़ों की कीमत के ही होते हैं, परंतु जो एक चीज इन्हे विशेष बनाती है वह है ग्राहक का भावनात्मक लगाव. ग्राहक जानता है कि वह जो पहन रहा है उसे उसने खुद डिजाइन किया है.

फान बी का व्यापारिक मॉडल सफल हो रहा है. यह कम्पनी फिलहाल प्रतिदिन 10 शर्ट ही बना रही है और फिर भी लाभ अर्जित कर रही है. ऐसा इसलिए क्योंकि इन्हें कपडों का स्टाक करने की जरूरत नहीं, फ्रंट स्टोर खोलने की और बड़ी ऑफिस की जरूरत नहीं. यहाँ उतना ही काम होता है जितना ऑर्डर हो!

इस तरह के व्यापार का चलन लगातार बढ रहा है. आज कई ऐसे ओनलाइन स्टोर हैं जो ग्राहकों की पसंद के हिसाब से उत्पाद बनाते हैं.

साईट पर जाने के लिए यहाँ क्लीक करें...

----------


## mamta007

* अपने सवाल के विस्तृत जवाब पाइए* 





यदि आप अंतरजाल पर खोज करें तो आपको ऐसी अनेक साइटॆं मिलेंगी जो छोटी हैं  परंतु बेहद उपयोगी हैं. आज लगभग हर विषय पर आधारित कोई ना कोई उपयोगी साइट  इंटरनेट पर मौजूद है.* जस्ट टेल मी वाय* ऐसी ही एक साइट है. 

इस साइट का उद्देश्य स्पष्ट है. आपको आपके प्रश्न का विस्तृत जवाब  प्रदान करना. उदाहरण देखिए. मान लीजिए आपको अपने लिए एक मोबाइल फोन खरीदना  है और आपके पास दो विकल्प हैं. तो आप लोगों से राय ले सकते हैं कि कौन सा  खरीदूँ. इसके लिए आप अपने ब्लॉग या फेसबुक या ट्विटर पर सवाल रख सकते हैं.  लेकिन आप को जो जवाब मिलेंगे वो इस तरह से होंगे कि या तो यह फोन लो या फिर  वह. इसमें लोगों की व्यक्तिगत रूचि का भी बड़ा योगदान होता है. इसलिए आप  आश्वस्त नहीं हो पाते कि आखिर लोग किसी फोन को महत्व क्यों दे रहे हैं. 

तब  यह साइट काम आती है. क्योंकि यहाँ वोट देने के लिए प्रयोक्ता को यह बताना  होता है कि वे उस विकल्प को ही क्यों पसंद कर रहे हैं. यहाँ वाद विवाद होता  है. लोग एक दूसरे के साथ बहस करते हैं और इससे कई ऐसी जानकारियाँ प्राप्त  हो जाती है जो अमूमन कभी पता नहीं चलती. 

इस साइट पर लोगिन होने के  बाद आप अपना प्रश्न रख सकते हैं और जारी प्रश्नों के ऊपर जवाब देकर बहस में  शामिल भी हो सकते हैं. साइट की स्क्रीन को दो भागों में विभाजित किया गया  है और दोनों तरफ बहस चलती रहती है.

----------


## Teach Guru

> *अपना शर्टॅ खुद डिजाइन करें* 
> 
> 
> 
> क्या आप कोई ऐसा शर्ट पहनना चाहते हैं जो खास तौर पर आपके लिए ही बनाया गया हो? क्या आप ऐसे कपड़े पहनना चाहेंगे जिसे पहनकर आप संतुष्ट हो सकें कि उस तरह के कपड़ॆ पहनने वाले आप एकमात्र व्यक्ति हैं!
> 
> ऐसा हो सकता है और इसके लिए आपको किसी मँहगे वस्त्र डिजाइनर की सेवा लेने की आवश्यकता भी नहीं है. अब शर्ट जैसे कपड़ों का ओनलाइन कस्टमाइज़ेशन कर उसका ऑर्डर देना सम्भव है.
> 
> 30 वर्ष से कम उम्र के फान बी और उनके दो दोस्तों ने मिलकर एक ब्रांड तैयार किया है जिसका नाम है ब्लैंक लेबल. जैसा नाम वैसा कार्य. उनके द्वारा तैयार कपड़े ग्राहकों की रूचि के हिसाब से तैयार होते हैं. ग्राहक उनकी वेबसाइट पर अपने कपड़े तैयार करते हैं, भुगतान करते हैं और उनके कपड़े उनतक पहुँचा दिए जाते हैं. इस कम्पनी का दावा है कि वह 4 सप्ताह के भीतर दुनिया में कहीं भी कपडों की डेलिवरी कर सकते हैं.
> ...


*
ये सचमुच कमाल की वेबसाइट है...*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे किसी ऐसी साईट का पता चाहिए जहाँ से मैं अवार्ड शो को बढिया हाई क्वालिटी में डाउनलोड कर सकूं 
> और डिस्कवरी या नेशनल जेओग्रफी के प्रोग्राम हिंदी में देख या डाउनलोड कर सकूं*


*सर जी लगता मेरी मांग का कोई हल नहीं है किसी के पास 
मैं कोई एक साल से ये मांग कर रहा हूँ पर कोई इसको पूरा नहीं कर रहा है 
यहाँ एक से एक बढकर गुरु भरे पड़े है 
पर यहाँ मेरी मांग पर सब फेल साबित हो रहे है 
*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी मुझे कोई ऐसी साईट का लिंक मिलेगा जहाँ मैं discovery,national geographic हिंदी में देख सकूं लाइव 
> अगर नहीं तो हिंदी में डब हुए प्रोग्राम को डाउनलोड करने की कोई साईट 
> या दोनों ही*


*सर जी मेरी ये पोस्ट 25/12/2011 की है*

----------


## Teach Guru

> *सर जी मेरी ये पोस्ट 25/12/2011 की है*



*सर जी शायद मैं आपकी डिमांड को पूरा करने में असक्षम हूँ....*

----------


## Mr. laddi

> *सर जी शायद मैं आपकी डिमांड को पूरा करने में असक्षम हूँ....*



*सर जी किसी और महानुभाव से सिफारिश ही कर दे 
*

----------


## The Hacker

जानकारी के लिए ममता और गुरूजी को धन्यवाद.......


















.


> *फाइलें साझा करने के लिए उपयुक्त साइट ge.tt* 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  बिना फाइल के आकार की चिंता किये उसे साझा करने या फिर .............................उनलोड शुरू किया जा सकता है।  साथ ही डाउनलोड सम्बन्धी आँकड़े भी उपलब्ध रहते है।





> *जाँच और उपाय आपका पासवर्ड कितना सुरक्षित?* 
> 
> 
> 
> क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं कि आपके द्वारा इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा पासवर्ड  कितना सुरक्षित है? यदि हाँ, तो आप इस साइट की मदद ले सकते हैं. यह साइट  आपके पासवर्ड की जाँच कर आपको बताएगी की वह सुरक्षित है या नहीं और आप  ओनलाइन खतरों से सुरक्षित हैं या नहीं. 
>    ...............................
> 
> अपने पासवर्ड अपने किसी नजदीकी परिचित को बता कर रखें. यह जरूरी है.  क्योंकि दुर्घटनाएँ कभी भी हो सकती है, और उसके बाद आपकी महत्वपूर्ण ओनलाइन  जानकारियों तक आपके परिचित की पहुँच होनी आवश्यक हो जाती है.

----------


## draculla

> *जाँच और उपाय आपका पासवर्ड कितना सुरक्षित?* 
> 
> 
> 
> क्या आप जानना चाहते हैं कि आपके द्वारा इस्तेमाल किया जा रहा पासवर्ड  कितना सुरक्षित है? यदि हाँ, तो आप इस साइट की मदद ले सकते हैं. यह साइट  आपके पासवर्ड की जाँच कर आपको बताएगी की वह सुरक्षित है या नहीं और आप  ओनलाइन खतरों से सुरक्षित हैं या नहीं. 
> 
> इसके लिए आपको इस साइट पर जाकर अपना पासवर्ड डालना होगा और यह साइट आपको बताएगी कि आपका पासवर्ड "कब तक" क्रेक हो सकता है. 
> 
> परंतु इस साइट का उपयोग अपने *अति गोपनीय* पासवर्ड की जाँच करने के लिए बिल्कुल ना करें. 
> ...




ममता जी ये जानकारी बहुत ही खतरनाक है..इसे ना ही देने में भलाई है.
लेकिन आपने सदस्यों को सूचित भी किया है की इस साईट का उपयोग ना करे, यह बहुत ही अच्छी बात है.
मैं तो सभी सदस्य से यही कहूँगा की आप इस साईट का उपयोग किसी भी प्रकार के पासवर्ड चेक के लिए ना करे.
हो सकता है की ऐसे सब साईट पासवर्ड क्रैक के क्षेत्र में काम करती हो.
जिससे भविष्य में आपको ही दिक्कत हो सकती है.
धन्यवाद

----------


## Teach Guru

*ट्विटर या फेसबुक पर कीजिये फ्यूचर मैसेज शेड्यूल।*


नमस्कार मित्रों, आजकल फेसबुक या ट्विटर को रेगुलर अपडेट करना यूथ वर्ग की दिनचर्या का अहम हिस्सा बन गया है। ऐसे में यदि इंटरनेट से दूर रहना पड़े, तो उन्हें बड़ी मुश्किल होती है। ऐसी समस्या का समाधान कुछ वेबसाइट के पास है। इन वेबसाइट के जरिये अपने फेसबुक या ट्विटर अपडेट्स को आसानी से शेड्यूल किया जा सकता है। नीचे ऐसी ही कुछ वेबसाइट की जानकारी दी जा रही है, जिनके जरिये आप फेसबुक या ट्विटर अपडेट्स को शेड्यूल किया जा सकता है।


*ऐसे करें अपडेट्स को शेड्यूल।*


इसके लिए सबसे पहले आपको इनमे से किसी एक वेबसाइट पर जाना होगा-:


http://laterbro.com
http://tweetdeck.com
http://www.socialtomorrow.com


इसके बाद आपको इन वेबसाइट पर अपने फेसबुक या ट्विटर अकाउंट पर लोगिन करना होगा। एक बार अगर आप इन वेबसाइट को अकाउंट एक्सेस करने की परमिशन दे देंगे, तो उसके बाद ये आपकी अपडेट्स को मनचाही तारीख और समय पर भेजने को तेयार होंगी। अपडेट को टाइप करने के बाद आपको केवल यह जानकारी देनी होती है कि इसे कब भेजना है। बाकी काम ये साईट खुद कर देगी। धन्यवाद।

----------


## RAM2205

अच्छी एवं उपयोगी जानकारी है। सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद।

----------


## aryansaini88

Medicines k liye koi websites bataye

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

अच्छा सूत्र है

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

बहुउपयोगी जानकारी

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

> *ट्विटर या फेसबुक पर कीजिये फ्यूचर मैसेज शेड्यूल।*
> 
> 
> नमस्कार मित्रों, आजकल फेसबुक या ट्विटर को रेगुलर अपडेट करना यूथ वर्ग की दिनचर्या का अहम हिस्सा बन गया है। ऐसे में यदि इंटरनेट से दूर रहना पड़े, तो उन्हें बड़ी मुश्किल होती है। ऐसी समस्या का समाधान कुछ वेबसाइट के पास है। इन वेबसाइट के जरिये अपने फेसबुक या ट्विटर अपडेट्स को आसानी से शेड्यूल किया जा सकता है। नीचे ऐसी ही कुछ वेबसाइट की जानकारी दी जा रही है, जिनके जरिये आप फेसबुक या ट्विटर अपडेट्स को शेड्यूल किया जा सकता है।
> 
> 
> *ऐसे करें अपडेट्स को शेड्यूल।*
> 
> 
> ...


अच्छी जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद !!

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

सच में ही बड़े काम की है ये वेबसाइट

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

सच में ही बहुत ही उत्तम वेबसाइट है ये , जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद !!

----------


## Gaurav Sharma

> *जानकारी के लिए धन्यवाद......
> *


पुनः धन्यवाद !!

----------

